# Project Phmg: Loading....111010110110111110



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Offseason!!! Lots to do. No point wasting any time.

Training split:

Push

Pull

Legs/Arms

...repeat

Food is basically the same as prep diet...just more of it. I like the foods and can eat them consistently.

One thing that will change though is that i will have a meal with my wife every night and that will be whatever she wants. She always likes some kind of meat veg and potato anyway so thats ideal.










.

meal 1. 60g oats, 50g strawberry jam, 1 banana. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices seeded batch bread. 1 scoop casein.

meal 2. 330g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins.

meal 3. 330g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins.

meal 4. 330g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins.

Train

meal 5. 2 scoops whey, 300ml milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

meal 6. leak and cheese chicken breast, mash potato, carrots and peas, gravy.

meal 7. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices seeded batch bread.

Training is quite high volume. I rarely go under 8 reps and like to train body parts twice a week.










.

Yates row

100kg x12 reps

100kg x10 reps

100kg x8 reps

Wide lat pulldown (only really clock compound exercise weight above, rest is just by feel/pump)

x4 sets

Hammer grip pullup

x4 sets

Vbar lat pulldown (close grip)

x4 sets

Couple of my favourite shots from last show:



So thats it really. Will run this journal right up to next prep where i should hopefully have added a good few kg of muscle and come in a lot leaner than last time.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

go get them gains bro..... :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

In for this! I agree on the meal a day with the misses. Off season should be lenient like that and its the same approach me and my misses have. Good luck pal


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed as always!

'Off season' sounds quality lol

The pose in first pic looks awesome and liking the diet.

Enough being nice lol now smash it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HercuLean said:


> In for the second potato faming


 :lol: I do love em! Hot, cold, off the floor!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done on your show!

Goodluck with off season


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Will you be using t3 ,any experience with it? Was thinking of trying some on

My next cycle...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Will you be using t3 ,any experience with it? Was thinking of trying some on
> 
> My next cycle...


I've not used it mate. Apparently it makes you even more hungry, and that's the last thing I need. I use ephedrine as my first choice fat burner.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Offseason!!! Lots to do. No point wasting any time.
> 
> Training split:
> 
> ...


Do you have any sauce of anything with the chicken, pots ? also take it you eat the raisins separate lol.

did you marry that blond sort iv seen pics of ?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo in for this mate  :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I have to admit to skim reading your other log, but failing to contribute. I'm coming along for the ride this time though.

A belated congrats on the recent achievement and invite, fella. Have you been sleeping with that trophy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sams said:


> Do you have any sauce of anything with the chicken, pots ? also take it you eat the raisins separate lol.
> 
> did you marry that blond sort iv seen pics of ?


No mate, big pot of my famous curried fried potato, chicken breast and steak mince all in together, huge squirt of lighter than light mayo (about 15 calories), and then mix the raisins in.

It's like coronation chicken. Could eat buckets of it.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Wondering what 40267 means to PHMG though...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Asouf said:


> Wondering what 40267 means to PHMG though...


Currently having it change just for you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> I have to admit to skim reading your other log, but failing to contribute. I'm coming along for the ride this time though.
> 
> A belated congrats on the recent achievement and invite, fella. Have you been sleeping with that trophy?


Ideal mate. Def get involved. And any other lurkers as well. Everyone is welcome at Phmg's pad.

I have walked down in the night a few times to make sure it's ok and telling it that it will have a bigger brother sat alongside it soon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sams said:


> Do you have any sauce of anything with the chicken, pots ? also take it you eat the raisins separate lol.
> 
> did you marry that blond sort iv seen pics of ?


Here you got mate. Fresh batch just made:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In!!!!

Congrats again fella:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be drug free for quite a few months now but will be using supplements from my sponsor such as these pictures below sporadically


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Asouf said:


> Wondering what 40267 means to PHMG though...


Changed the code


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Asouf said:


> View attachment 158073


Oh for f.uck sake...im lost now.


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Meal 5 are you drinking a shake and eating ice cream or are you blending it all into some sort of gainer milk shake?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Meal 5 are you drinking a shake and eating ice cream or are you blending it all into some sort of gainer milk shake?


Mix the protein with the milk to make a thick milky yoghurt like paste, then pour on 4 scoops of ice cream. It a like strawberry yoghurt and vanilla ice cream. Lurrrrrvly!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meal 1 do you mix the casein with the oats and jam?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Meal 1 do you mix the casein with the oats and jam?


No mate, I have that separate in a shaker. Since prep, I've really got a taste for oats and jam/banana and don't want to spoil the taste with some fake flavoured protein powder :lol:

But if you like you can mix it in. Personal preference really.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

all the best far to clean for a offseason for me though ha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> In for this! I agree on the meal a day with the misses. Off season should be lenient like that and its the same approach me and my misses have. Good luck pal


Haha after some persuassion!

Have fun Marc. I love the look of diet!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In again mate, best of luck.

Your last journal was very enjoyable to read, especially all the food :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

welsh_chris said:


> all the best far to clean for a offseason for me though ha


Just lost interest in eating crap.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pre morning leg workout/breakfast.

70g oats, 1 banana, dollop of jam

4 whole eggs, 2 slices seeded batch bread. Squirt of ketchup

1 scoop casein in water.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed matey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Got some new knee straps from extreme labs so thought I'd give box squatting a go as the leg press is too light now and legs need to grow!!!

Worked a treat wrapping the legs. Not very heavy mind you but first time squatting in years and years.

Box Squat

110kg x12 reps

110kg x10

110kg x8

Stiff leg dreads (hamstrings)

60kg x13 reps

60kg x12

60kg x11

Ham curl x4 sets

Quad curl x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Then it will be arms after work tonight


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Funny how we all take dif approaches.. Im carb backloading atm. But damn oats for breaky sounds and looks good !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Funny how we all take dif approaches.. Im carb backloading atm. But damn oats for breaky sounds and looks good !


Its all about a constantly flow of carbs for me mate. Not saying carb backloading wouldnt work and i will prob give it a go at some stage again. No point just ignorantly assuming that my current way is the best way at all times.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Its all about a constantly flow of carbs for me mate. Not saying carb backloading wouldnt work and i will prob give it a go at some stage again. No point just ignorantly assuming that my current way is the best way at all times.


Yeh im sure ill move bk to steady carbs once im

Out of the (rebound) window. Just optimising insulin sensativity atm .

Already proved more than one way to skin a cat.... That and the fact my Bday blowout post sho turned into the majority of the week. So backloading and a bit of cardio shuld reign it all bk in a tad. (SHOULD)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That breakfast looks good mate. Will have to try the oats with jam and banana soon, used to only have jam with cream of rice/creamed rice


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No mate, big pot of my famous curried fried potato, chicken breast and steak mince all in together, huge squirt of lighter than light mayo (about 15 calories), and then mix the raisins in.
> 
> It's like coronation chicken. Could eat buckets of it.


That sounds amazing mate, how do you cook the potatoes exactly?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I will be drug free for quite a few months now but will be using supplements from my sponsor such as these pictures below sporadically
> 
> View attachment 158070


But these are pro hormones? So technically that's not actually coming off is it??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> But these are pro hormones? So technically that's not actually coming off is it??


I'm not even touching them for a few months mate. Will prob do a cycle in December


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> That sounds amazing mate, how do you cook the potatoes exactly?


*PHMG's Curried Potatoes*

Get your desired amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.

Get a pan hot with a drizzle of olive oil. Hack up the microwaved potato into chunks and put into pan (drizzle the oil just before you put in the potatoes as olive oil has a low smoking temperature).

Flick the potatoes about every so often to get the edges crispy, then drizzle some more olive oil onto potato when nearly done and sprinkle on curry powder to desired taste.

Job done. Can add some lighter than light mayo to for a more creamy consistency. And raisins to make it like coronation chicken


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> *PHMG's Curried Potatoes*
> 
> Get your desired amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.
> 
> ...


 Have some reps for that mate, I'll def be trying that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Have some reps for that mate, I'll def be trying that


Cheers mate. What the log is for. Like minded people sharing ideas


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Spud dish sounds good!! Will give it a try

I'm new to this and assumed casein is best pre bed as slow release. When waking you will have fasted for 8ish hours do you not want the protein quick? How come you use casein first thing?

In for tips and the ride! All the best


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I'm not even touching them for a few months mate. Will prob do a cycle in December


Are you running pct at the moment? Or you gonna stop without?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> Spud dish sounds good!! Will give it a try
> 
> I'm new to this and assumed casein is best pre bed as slow release. When waking you will have fasted for 8ish hours do you not want the protein quick? How come you use casein first thing?
> 
> In for tips and the ride! All the best


Eggs will give me fast protein and the casein is there to cover me if I can't get a meal in quite soon at work.

Don't know what I'm doing that day so this way there will Def be a constant supply of aminos even if I can't eat until lunch for whatever reason.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Are you running pct at the moment? Or you gonna stop without?


I don't do pct mate. I just get on with it and it sorts itself out.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I don't do pct mate. I just get on with it and it sorts itself out.


Fair enough, don't you crash? I'd like to try no pct as time on plus pct drags on the amount of time off 16-20 weeks etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Fair enough, don't you crash? I'd like to try no pct as time on plus pct drags on the amount of time off 16-20 weeks etc


Nope. I don't ever suffer from erectile problems or testicular shrinkage no matter what the dose or compound, so I'm guessing I'm just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Nope. I don't ever suffer from erectile problems or testicular shrinkage no matter what the dose or compound, so I'm guessing I'm just one of the lucky ones.


Or your doing yourself irreparable damage but just because don't have obvious signs you think your not? Get blood tests.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or your doing yourself irreparable damage but just because don't have obvious signs you think your not? Get blood tests.


I got the Mrs knocked up and am always horny. That's good enough for me mate :lol:


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I got the Mrs knocked up and am always horny. That's good enough for me mate :lol:


Your the same as me, I don't run pct don't want to put them drugs in my body if I don't have to. Always horny got my mrs pregnant after a 4 week SuperDrol cycle no pct

For your push/pull/legs,arms do you always do the same exercises or change it up? What set rep range do you use for arms. Mine are lagging tho I never train them so that's why I suppose


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> Your the same as me, I don't run pct don't want to put them drugs in my body if I don't have to. Always horny got my mrs pregnant after a 4 week SuperDrol cycle no pct
> 
> For your push/pull/legs,arms do you always do the same exercises or change it up? What set rep range do you use for arms. Mine are lagging tho I never train them so that's why I suppose


Well first of all...train them :lol: that in itself should see an improvement.

Some people can get away with no direct arm training, if you were one of them....they wouldnt be lagging haha.

I dont have a set out or decided workout for anything mate. I have constants in my training that measure progress, but we cant know from one day to the next how the session will go with regards to energy reserves, time constraints etc.

So always start with a compound. This is your measuring stick or strength and progression.

So for instance, for biceps, use oly bar curls (or ez bar if its nicer on your wrists) and focus on adding a smidge more weight on the bar each session whist hitting the 6 - 12 rep range. Quite a broad range there, but you will hit the most muscle fibres hitting higher and lower rep ranges.

After oly bar, get that pump going. Use anything and everything and get in the zone until your arms are ballooned with blood and you feel like f.ucking superman!!!!

Then strut out the gym like a mutha f.ucker :lol:


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Well first of all...train them :lol: that in itself should see an improvement.
> 
> Some people can get away with no direct arm training, if you were one of them....they wouldnt be lagging haha.
> 
> ...


I dont train them as I train for strength, I do like the sound of getting a big pump and feeling alpha! Trained legs this morning, f it I will go back and do giant sets, super sets, drop sets on bis and tris and walk out asking someone to open the door for me my arms will be that fcuked!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

With regards to the final week,would you change anything next time mate,

Days depleting etc carb types for loading..I know you kept thing nice and

Simple.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> I dont train them as I train for strength, I do like the sound of getting a big pump and feeling alpha! Trained legs this morning, f it I will go back and do giant sets, super sets, drop sets on bis and tris and walk out asking someone to open the door for me my arms will be that fcuked!


Asking is soooooo omega.

....you will just point at the door and grunt and they will do a small wee and comply.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> With regards to the final week,would you change anything next time mate,
> 
> Days depleting etc carb types for loading..I know you kept thing nice and
> 
> Simple.


Yes mate, i would make it even more simple. Dont stop water, dont up it. just keep everthing the same.

The only reason i would mess about with water intake again is if i needed to drop a load of weight to make the cut off.

Diet wise, id not carb deplete, id not carb load, id not change training.

If you look good and are ready a week before you go on stage, why fu.ck about with all this crap. Recipe for disaster in my opinion.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yes mate, i would make it even more simple. Dont stop water, dont up it. just keep everthing the same.
> 
> The only reason i would mess about with water intake again is if i needed to drop a load of weight to make the cut off.
> 
> ...


Makes sense mate,should never stop water anyway,even on the day!lot of guys doing

The Welsh ive spoken too were in shape 2-3 weeks out and just doing what they have

To to come in nice and tight,alot easier and like you say dont have to change much..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Makes sense mate,should never stop water anyway,even on the day!lot of guys doing
> 
> The Welsh ive spoken too were in shape 2-3 weeks out and just doing what they have
> 
> To to come in nice and tight,alot easier and like you say dont have to change much..


I didnt cut water as was still sipping, but some off the guys were fu.cked back stage. Felt sorry for them because they clearly weren't enjoying it.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I didnt cut water as was still sipping, but some off the guys were fu.cked back stage. Felt sorry for them because they clearly weren't enjoying it.


That sucks,too much sugar and dehydration,blood sugar all over the gaff lol,,yes

Just sip through the day,spot on.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

In for this mate will be bulking shortly and your diet looks like one i could easily

get into i mean chicken, mince,porridge,jam and ice cream whats not to like


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> In for this mate will be bulking shortly and your diet looks like one i could easily
> 
> get into i mean chicken, mince,porridge,jam and ice cream whats not to like


Exactly. Got to pick the foods you know you wont get bored of.

Its all very well having these complex meal plans with different food each meal....but who has the time to stick to that, what with work, training, chores and what have you. Keep it all simple and use sauces for flavour.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Quick question on your curried tatties do you put them in water in the microwave?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Quick question on your curried tatties do you put them in water in the microwave?


Na. Just pr**k them and let them cook. They hold moisture in them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Standing DB curls

22.5kg x8 reps

20kg x8

16kg x9

EZ bar scull crushers (slight incline)

45kg x7

35kg x10

35kg x8

EZ bar standing curl

45kg x10

40kg x10

35kg x9

Close Grip Bench Press

100kg x15

100kg x7

90kg x6

Cable curl x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Forearm curl x3 sets










.

5.30am: M1. 70g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

6.30am: TRAIN Legs

9.00am: M2. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

12.30pm: M3. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

3.30pm: M4. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

4.00pm: Pre workout supp: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

5.15pm: TRAIN Arms (1 scoop BCAA intra workout)

7.00pm: M5. 2 scoops whey in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

8.00pm: M6. roast potatoes, pork loins, veg, gravy, tons of apple sauce!

10.00pm: M7. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter.

I woke up in the night at 4am and was wide awake. Could be the excitement of the weekend still, or could be the fact ive got used to 8 hours sleep on low calories and now they are bumped up with no cardio, i just need less sleep. Havent felt tired today at all for it. Hope this is the case because we all want more hours in a day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Heaven. Can't beat crispy fat on pork.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> *Arm training... ... ... ... ...COMPLETE#'''!*
> 
> Standing DB curls
> 
> ...


I've noticed on more cals/carbs I cannot sleep

Whilst dieting I'm out like a night at any chance train journeys etc lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> I've noticed on more cals/carbs I cannot sleep
> 
> Whilst dieting I'm out like a night at any chance train journeys etc lol


Yeah same. I'm hoping it's all the extra energy coming in. I love getting up super early.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> No mate, big pot of my famous curried fried potato, chicken breast and steak mince all in together, huge squirt of lighter than light mayo (about 15 calories), and then mix the raisins in.
> 
> It's like coronation chicken. Could eat buckets of it.


Sounds great! Could you give me the recipe please?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*PHMG's Curried Potatoes*

Get your desired amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.

Get a pan hot with a drizzle of olive oil. Hack up the microwaved potato into chunks and put into pan (drizzle the oil just before you put in the potatoes as olive oil has a low smoking temperature).

Flick the potatoes about every so often to get the edges crispy, then drizzle some more olive oil onto potato when nearly done and sprinkle on curry powder to desired taste.

Job done. Can add some lighter than light mayo to for a more creamy consistency. And raisins to make it like coronation chicken


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> *PHMG's Curried Potatoes*
> 
> Get your desired amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much  . Good luck with your next comp.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Heaven. Can't beat crispy fat on pork.
> 
> View attachment 158161


That looks bloody awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> That looks bloody awesome


You know what...it really was.

What is it about apple and pork that's so so good!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> *PHMG's Curried Potatoes*
> 
> Get your desired amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.
> 
> ...


In microwave now :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Need to start having the chicken and potatoes again soon, haven't had them for a while now.. will try with raisins next time too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Need to start having the chicken and potatoes again soon, haven't had them for a while now.. will try with raisins next time too


I add 100g of raisins to 1kg of potato and 750g chicken breast and 250g beef mince.

So that is like an extra 66g of carbs from just raisins. That's 236 extra calories just from the raisins. Make sure you arnt eating too many calories because not everyone's metabolism is like mine.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I add 100g of raisins to 1kg of potato and 750g chicken breast and 250g beef mince.
> 
> So that is like an extra 66g of carbs from just raisins. That's 236 extra calories just from the raisins. Make sure you arnt eating too many calories because not everyone's metabolism is like mine.


How long does that batch last you and what's it like cold as I don't have access to heat at work


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> How long does that batch last you and what's it like cold as I don't have access to heat at work


Lasts me for 3 meals and I always eat it cold to be honest. But that's because I can't be a.rsed to heat it up haha. Nice cold though.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Lasts me for 3 meals and I always eat it cold to be honest. But that's because I can't be a.rsed to heat it up haha. Nice cold though.


wish to fcuk a wasn't cutting right now could go a bowl of that instead of chicken n broccoli


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> wish to fcuk a wasn't cutting right now could go a bowl of that instead of chicken n broccoli


Are you natural??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> wish to fcuk a wasn't cutting right now could go a bowl of that instead of chicken n broccoli


This is what it looks like. mmmmmmm


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> This is what it looks like. mmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 158167


jammy fcuker  eating that, you don't want to see mine once it's been lying stewing in a work bag for 5hrs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> jammy fcuker  eating that, you don't want to see mine once it's been lying stewing in a work bag for 5hrs


Yeah fuc.k that. If I had to eat chicken and broccoli to lose fat, I'd quit!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Found some more photos from the comp:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@Muckshifter

This is how food looks the next day in a layby lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> @Muckshifter
> 
> This is how food looks the next day in a layby lol
> 
> View attachment 158192


Is that trough your eating out of lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Is that trough your eating out of lol


Big pirex dish.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Are you natural??


At the moment will never cut natty again lost a ton of strength with the weightloss


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> At the moment will never cut natty again lost a ton of strength with the weightloss


And probably a lot of muscle as well on a diet of broccoli and chicken. Ahah


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bet u wish u did all this show malarky yrs ago. Addictive isnt it. Ide step on stage and soak it all up every weekend if i culd


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

PHMG said:


> @Muckshifter
> 
> This is how food looks the next day in a layby lol
> 
> View attachment 158192


Please tell me that's one serving! If it is I'm giving up rice as a staple and switching to spuds!

Looking awesome in the pics btw :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Please tell me that's one serving! If it is I'm giving up rice as a staple and switching to spuds!
> 
> Looking awesome in the pics btw :thumb:


Cheers mate. No that's 3 servings. But the dish is quite deep. even I couldn't eat all that in one.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I could!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> I could!


Not after a breakfast 2 hours earlie of oats, fruit, eggs, toast and a shake :lol:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh to be bulking.... I can't even remember what not being hungry feels like!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Found some more photos from the comp:
> 
> View attachment 158178
> View attachment 158177
> ...


Great pics Marc,back shots look superb..Will be difficult to beat in that area

Given time imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Great pics Marc,back shots look superb..Will be difficult to beat in that area
> 
> Given time imo


Main focus is arms and legs. Not too much but need much more ham, and a little more quad sweep. Then top that with bigger arms and i think thats the ideal classic physique. And after all, its about what we think is best and then presenting to a panel to see if they agree.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> And probably a lot of muscle as well on a diet of broccoli and chicken. Ahah


Definitely have lost some muscle but being a fat fcuk and no idea about diet I'm willing to make some sacrifices

and hopefully do it the right way the next time as I don't have a problem putting grub away except maybe cold broccoli

Those pictures look absolutely cracking mate if I get half way to that physique I will be chuffed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Definitely have lost some muscle but being a fat fcuk and no idea about diet I'm willing to make some sacrifices
> 
> and hopefully do it the right way the next time as I don't have a problem putting grub away except maybe cold broccoli
> 
> Those pictures look absolutely cracking mate if I get half way to that physique I will be chuffed


No need to lose muscle mate. Should be an absolute no no.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> No need to lose muscle mate. Should be an absolute no no.


maybe am mistaking loss of strength for loss of muscle as I kept protein at 1 -1.5g per pound of body weight and I was told big loss of weight will result in losing strength


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> maybe am mistaking loss of strength for loss of muscle as I kept protein at 1 -1.5g per pound of body weight and I was told big loss of weight will result in losing strength


I'd say only when you start getting into single body fat levels.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Incline Smith

130kg x6 reps

110kg x8

100kg x9

Pec Dec Fly x4 sets

Cable Fly x4 sets

Machine Decline Close Grip Press x7 sets (10 second rest periods)

No delts as rotary has a small issue. thought best to skip this time.










.

5.30am: M1. 70g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

9.00am: M2. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

12.30pm: M3. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

3.30pm: M4. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

4.00pm: Pre workout supp: *N03 Nuclear Overdrive* from *Extreme Labs*

5.15pm: TRAIN chest (1 scoop BCAA intra workout)

7.00pm: M5. 2 scoops whey in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

8.00pm: M6. Rice and chili con carne.

10.00pm: M7. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Strong benching mate what weight are you regarding your ppl routine is that once or twice a week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> Oh to be bulking.... I can't even remember what not being hungry feels like!


lol, i was still always full when dieting.....partly because if i got hungry i want to KFC or the Morrisons doughnut section :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Strong benching mate what weight are you regarding your ppl routine is that once or twice a week


Currently weigh 82.6kg a.m. @ 5'9".

Routine has all bodyparts worked twice a week with a day off on Sunday. Thats not a religious thing :lol: i'll prob take the wife out for cinema and a meal. We enjoy that sort of thing and do it regular.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@PHMG My strong effort  :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> @PHMG My strong effort  :lol:


Great effort. Id say hack the potato up more losely and smaller. Get more crispy edges then. And spend the extra 50p and get maris piper potatoes if you havent already. The ULTIMATE fluffy potato!!!


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

In for spud tips :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

#powerful said:


> In for spud tips :thumb:


Haha. You can fry them. Bake them. Microwave them. Mash them. Slice them.....Erm....so many options.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Haha. You can fry them. Bake them. Microwave them. Mash them. Slice them.....Erm....so many options.


With curry spices lol.

Well done by the way mate ! Was reading your last journal before i joined


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

#powerful said:


> With curry spices lol.
> 
> Well done by the way mate ! Was reading your last journal before i joined


Good good. Nice to have you posting.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Currently weigh 82.6kg a.m. @ 5'9".
> 
> Routine has all bodyparts worked twice a week with a day off on Sunday. Thats not a religious thing :lol: i'll prob take the wife out for cinema and a meal. We enjoy that sort of thing and do it regular.


How is recovery for you especially now as your off the gear now as I notice you get up in the middle of the night lol and your on the go to probably about 11 if your last meal is at 10 that and training 6 days you must be done in some days


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> How is recovery for you especially now as your off the gear now as I notice you get up in the middle of the night lol and your on the go to probably about 11 if your last meal is at 10 that and training 6 days you must be done in some days


Strangely not mate. I only seem to need 6 hours sleep and I'm golden. Any more and I seem to feel groggy. Weird.


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you going to have cheat meals or just keep a free meal in the evening with the missus?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Bent Over Row Yates Style

95kg x8 reps (up 5kg on last session)

85kg/8

75kg/8

Hammer Grip Pullups x4 sets

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown x3 sets

High Cable Row (rope grip) x3 sets

Low Cable Row (vbar grip) x7 sets

Quite a lot of work there. Back so pumped i was walking like a muscle bound bellend.










.

6.30am: M1. 70g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

9.30am: M2. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

12.30pm: M3. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

4.00pm: M4. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

4.15pm: Pre workout supp: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

5.15pm: TRAIN back (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash)

7.00pm: M5. 2 scoops whey in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

8.00pm: M6. 3 Fajita wraps. Chicken, peppers, onions, sour cream...all the s.hit!!

10.00pm: M7. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Are you going to have cheat meals or just keep a free meal in the evening with the missus?


To be honest mate, i'll eat anything whenever i want it. So it's unplanned. I will be truthful as you have all come to expect and log it in my meals for the day. Just happens that after the weekend, i havent wanted anything "cheaty".

Walked past the flapjacks and doughnuts in morrisons early after training and stared for quite a while but though after a few minutes of deciding "i dont even want these" and just walked away! :lol:

Something definitely changing head wise towards ford. Something sub conscious is saying "fill your belly with nutrients, not empty calories". Cant complain. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you prep your food in the evenings mate or just a massive batch at the weekends to last the week?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you prep your food in the evenings mate or just a massive batch at the weekends to last the week?


Each evening mate right before final meal. Takes about 20mins once you get the hang of it.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you know your approx kcals and breadown of prot, carb, fats? Just curious. Very interesting journal and honest sensible approac, I like the family meal each night


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Following this one 

With the potato recipe, what potatoes are they? Jackets?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> Do you know your approx kcals and breadown of prot, carb, fats? Just curious. Very interesting journal and honest sensible approac, I like the family meal each night


 :lol: don't be silly. I'm not a macro man mate. Wouldnt Have a clue. I go by what my food weighs and keep it simple.

1kg potato per day

750g chicken

250g mince

100g raisins

8 eggs

70g oats

4 slices of bread.

Far more simple to adjust these numbers than mess about with percentages that don't have visual real world value.

Some don't mind doing that, but it's not for me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo said:


> Following this one
> 
> With the potato recipe, what potatoes are they? Jackets?


Any you want mate. But Maris pipers best. little bit more expensive but for 2x 2.5kg bags it's only 4 quid.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Smith Hack Squats

150kg x9 reps

125kg x9

100kg x10

Stiff Leg Dead Lift

100kg x9 reps

100kg x7

80kg x10

Quad Extension x4 sets

Ham Curl x7 sets

Calve Raise x4 sets

Realised i'd loaded 40kg on top of last weeks session and then tightened the knee wraps and said "F.UCK IT!!" and just went for it. Was fine. plenter more strength to go in there, Peg legs are going to grow!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

.

Close Grip Bench Press

110kg x8 reps

90kg x10

80kg x8

EZ Bar Curl

50kg x8 reps

40kg x8

30kg x12

Sculls x3 sets

Seated DB Curls x3 sets

Rope Pulldown x3 sets

Rope Hammer Curls x3 sets

Strength is going up across the board, but thats bound to happen with a big goal and loads of motivation combined with increase in calories. Still only needing 5 - 6 hours sleep a night which is awesome!










.

6.00am: M1. 50g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

9.30am: M2. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

12.00pm: M3. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

3.00pm: M4. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

3.45pm: Pre workout supp: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

4.00pm: TRAIN back (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after to keep fitness good

6.30pm: M5. 2 scoops whey in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

8.00pm: M6. Hunters chicken, plate full of oven chips, loads of mayo and ketchup

10.00pm: M7. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Post workout meal


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Enough said


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 158378
> 
> 
> View attachment 158379
> ...


Jesus Christ!!! You doing another show in a few weeks or something. My wife eats more than that :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Jesus Christ!!! You doing another show in a few weeks or something. My wife eats more than that :lol:


So she shuld she has a mini marc in her!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Spent a few hours making a man cave. Tools, bodybuilding stuff. This is a girl free zone. She of course attempted to try organising things and would have been in her element....So I deliberately put stuff all back to front :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> View attachment 158378
> 
> 
> View attachment 158379
> ...


We fcuking love them little nandos drizzle pots. Bought 30 when we were in last as so nice with houmous in wholemeal pitta with sliced steak. Mmmmm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Bloody hate em


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today was a rest day. Horse s.hit i know, but 6 out of seven days training full pelt and these things are needed. Best to rest before you burn out, rather than when it happens and you are f.ucked for 3 days.

Spent the day in the smallest city of Wells. It's where the filmed Hot Fuzz. Was a really nice day with my sister in law/fella, wife and nephew. Here is the little darling:












m1. 50g oats, 50g jam, 1 banana

m2. gourmet beef burger, triple dipped chips, coleslaw, side salad.....and half of kates sausage and mash....and half her sisters lasagne :lol:

m3. 2 scoops whey, 4 scoops ice cream

m4. 50g oats, 50g jam, 1 banana

Not a huge amount of food there, but works out similar to usual calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice place Wells mate, only about 45 minutes away from me  Was there the other day.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Nice place Wells mate, only about 45 minutes away from me  Was there the other day.


Different Wells Dan I think.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And have done some photos for a transformation competition. So here is where im at 1 week post competition.

86kg here 5'9"


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Different Wells Dan I think.


There's two? mg: :laugh:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> m2. gourmet beef burger, triple dipped chips, coleslaw, side salad.....and half of kates sausage and mash....and half her sisters lasagne :lol:


thats it mate waste nothing lol same as myself


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> There's two? mg: :laugh:


Somerset that one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> thats it mate waste nothing lol same as myself


Is it wrong that i sit there the whole meal thinking...."i hope everyone gets full up fast" :lol:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Is it wrong that i sit there the whole meal thinking...."i hope everyone gets full up fast" :lol:


Haha and did you keep a bit of bread to wipe the plates clean


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Haha and did you keep a bit of bread to wipe the plates clean


Na. Just licked the plate...I'm not posh mate


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Woke up this morning at 6am. Hungry as he'll, full of energy and ready to hit another day. love Mondays....a whole week of gainz :lol:

Can't wait to "smash" the gym for push session later.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Admire your enthusiasm cant say i share your love for mondays lol takes me till about

lunchtime to get into the swing of things


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Admire your enthusiasm cant say i share your love for mondays lol takes me till about
> 
> lunchtime to get into the swing of things


I just love being awake. more hours I can gain the better. Monday Wednesday Friday. I don't care. I just love life.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Flat Smith*

120kg x10 reps

110kg x8

100kg x9

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*

35kg x4 reps

27.5kg x7

22.5kg x8

First time ever doing DB shoulder press so not very much weight yet

*Cable Lat Raise *

x3 sets

*Pec Dec*

x3 sets

*Machine Shoulder Press*

x7 sets

*Machine Decline Chest Press*

x7 sets

*Rear Delt Fly*

x3 sets










*M1*. 50g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2*. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3*. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4*. 333g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 33g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN* back (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5*. 2 scoops whey in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*M6*. Roast potatoes, roast chicken, stuffing, yorkshire puddings, pigs in blankets, cauliflower cheese, carrots, peas.

*M7*. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter. 1 scoop casein in water.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Sh1ts getting flash up in here mate :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

#powerful said:


> Sh1ts getting flash up in here mate :laugh:


Thought I'd give it my own theme. Bit more fresh. Plus the training and diet stuff stands out. Bit easier for people to jump in and out of.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Thought I'd give it my own theme. Bit more fresh. Plus the training and diet stuff stands out. Bit easier for people to jump in and out of.


Looks good mate !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Comparison pic from a week into training 6 years ago and the other week, day before show. Pretty happy with that seeing as i dont exactly lead a restictive lifestyle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Oly. Bar Yates Row*

120kg x7 reps

100kg x9

90kg x9

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

x3 sets

*V Grip Lat Pulldown*

x3 sets

*Hammer Grip Pullups*

x3 sets

*High Cable Row*

x3 sets

*Low Cable Row *

x3 sets










*M1.* 50g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp:* *N03 Nuclear Overdrive* from *Extreme Labs*

*TRAIN:* PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 20mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5.* 2 scoops *MX4 Mass Xplosion* from *Extreme Labs* in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*M6.* Big ass rump steak, oven chips, onion rings, mushrooms, tomato, peas, peppercorn sauce.

*M7.* 50g oats, 200ml milk, 1 banana, 50g strawberry jam. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter. 1 scoop casein in water.

So ive reduced all meals before training and increase them after. Same calories, but will utilise the food better.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Diet looks really good mate, easy to stick to and the evening meal always sounds good!

Incredible transformation on the previous page :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Diet looks really good mate, easy to stick to and the evening meal always sounds good!
> 
> Incredible transformation on the previous page 1:


We are just getting started mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Would walk over broken glass to have your appetite.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would walk over broken glass to have your appetite.


It's not that big mate. But that's 16 hours of eating remember as I'm up at 6am and last meal is 10pm.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> It's not that big mate. But that's 16 hours of eating remember as I'm up at 6am and last meal is 10pm.


I would never manage that ammount of solids in a full 24 hours.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would never manage that ammount of solids in a full 24 hours.


I've built up to that over time though. Using stomach stretching techniques.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> I've built up to that over time though. Using stomach stretching techniques.


Explain please.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Explain please.


After big meals, all about fluid intake. Once full then get the water in. Over time your stomach expands and takes longer to get full.

Makes dieting much harder though.....hence all the burgers and ice cream haha.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Like how ur moving food about Marc!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*5.30am* start to get food in before leg session. Just one working set for squats as knee is f.ucked from football. Told the boys im not playing anymore as i get injured every single time :lol: training and being able to move well at work is more important to me.

*Stiff Leg Deads*

105kg x8 reps

105kg x7

100kg x6

*Smith Squats*

140kg x8 reps

*Quad Extension*

x7 sets

*Ham Curl*

x7 sets


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Close Grip Smith Press*

120kg x8 reps

110kg x11

100kg x9

*EZ bar curl*

45kg x7 reps

35kg x8

25kg x11

*Machine tri pressdown*

x3 sets

*Cable preacher curl*

x3 sets

*Rope pulldown *

x3 sets

*Hammer Curl*

x3 sets










*M**1.* 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, scrapping of butter. 1 banana, 1 scoop casein with water.

*TRAIN:* Legs

*M2.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4.* 270g potato, 250g chicken breast, 80g steak mince, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from *Extreme Labs*

*TRAIN:* Arms (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 20mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5. *1 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*M6. *pork loins, roast potatoes, veg, gravy, apple sauce.

*M7.* 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf, butter. 1 scoop casein in water.

Cutting back on food a little. Losing sharpness....dont like it so im going to go the other way and get peeled and still grow just for the fun of it :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> the other way and get peeled and still grow just for the fun of it :lol:


That's the way to do it!

And fcuk football!lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That's the way to do it!
> 
> And fcuk football!lol


Im going full on aesthetics mode mate.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Jesus mate that's a lot of good, how many cals we talking?

Makes me feel inadequate only on 3500 cals lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

naturalun said:


> Jesus mate that's a lot of good, how many cals we talking?
> 
> Makes me feel inadequate only on 3500 cals lol.


Dont count calories mate so no idea. I just adjust food quantity when i can see things going one way or the other.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Dont count calories mate so no idea. I just adjust food quantity when i can see things going one way or the other.


Okay, good job eating all that anyway lol, don't have appetite myself for that much.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

naturalun said:


> Okay, good job eating all that anyway lol, don't have appetite myself for that much.


Just get used to it after a short while to be honest. I could eat more, but want to really tighten up and get sharp now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Im going full on aesthetics mode mate.


Since the show your whole attitude does seem to have changed towards this bodybuilding malarky mate! A lot more focused and journal is very informative, it's the little things like the highlighted in bold title for exercises and stuff, shows your on it! Take it your deffo gonna compete again?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Since the show your whole attitude does seem to have changed towards this bodybuilding malarky mate! A lot more focused and journal is very informative, it's the little things like the highlighted in bold title for exercises and stuff, shows your on it! Take it your deffo gonna compete again?


Yes for Def mate. I was going to do the same show next year...but to be honest, I want to get an early show in. Just really want to get up there again. I know it's going to be hard with the baby, but I'm good at juggling multiple things and making time when there isn't any.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

When is the misses due now @PHMG


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

You must be easy to food shop for

5kg chicken

4 and half dozen eggs

bag of potatoes

loaf of bread

tub of ice cream lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Dont count calories mate so no idea. I just adjust food quantity when i can see things going one way or the other.


I like that way of thinking. Don't think I could manage it, would be too tempted to eat too much. By counting the cals I sort of control myself.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> When is the misses due now @PHMG


Nov 28th mate. I can be shredded by then.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> You must be easy to food shop for
> 
> 5kg chicken
> 
> ...


Exactly mate. Very easy to budget for.



Adz said:


> I like that way of thinking. Don't think I could manage it, would be too tempted to eat too much. By counting the cals I sort of control myself.


It's basically the same as counting calories, just in a visual way. I know what I'm eating end of the day and what to adjust. A different method really with the same outcome.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Nov 28th mate. I can be shredded by then.....


Remember babys make you look bigger  not long to go now mate. Are yous all set??

My one recommendation would be. Tomme tippie perfect prep machine,,.....life saver on night feeds


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Remember babys make you look bigger  not long to go now mate. Are yous all set??
> 
> My one recommendation would be. Tomme tippie perfect prep machine,,.....life saver on night feeds


Way ahead of you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Remember babys make you look bigger  not long to go now mate. Are yous all set??
> 
> My one recommendation would be. Tomme tippie perfect prep machine,,.....life saver on night feeds


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 158608


Haha well played. Tomme tippie is a good guy he owes me a fortune but.


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Exactly mate. Very easy to budget for.
> 
> It's basically the same as counting calories, just in a visual way. I know what I'm eating end of the day and what to adjust. A different method really with the same outcome.


Do you just drink sugar free cordial throughout the day?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Do you just drink sugar free cordial throughout the day?


Just water mate. Like it on its own.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Read through the lot mate. All looks good and it's great to see the focus and dedication you have. Gets me nice and motivated and that's mainly why I come on this site!

Looking forward to following on!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Read through the lot mate. All looks good and it's great to see the focus and dedication you have. Gets me nice and motivated and that's mainly why I come on this site!
> 
> Looking forward to following on!


It will all be quite steady gains as im not going for all out mass to be honest. I know what to do for that and its not something i am prepared to do. Im all about aesthetics now. Ripped right up, keep waist small and increase upper width!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

PHMG said:


> It will all be quite steady gains as im not going for all out mass to be honest. I know what to do for that and its not something i am prepared to do. Im all about aesthetics now. Ripped right up, keep waist small and increase upper width!


I totally respect that approach as it's a lot harder to stick to for sure!

I'm in a similar position. I'm fed up with looking good for a few months of the year and sh!t for the rest of it and it's all because I way over eat lol

After this stomach bug I've got i'll slowly reverse diet and stay way under the calories I topped out at before my diet this year. Wont need much more than 4000kcals with current living conditions.

All the best with it mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> I totally respect that approach as it's a lot harder to stick to for sure!
> 
> I'm in a similar position. I'm fed up with looking good for a few months of the year and sh!t for the rest of it and it's all because I way over eat lol
> 
> ...


I'm coming to realise that half the time when I think I'm hungry, I'm not. I'm just bored. Staying ripped for me though doesn't mean I have to starve.

I can pretty much eat enough to never be hungry, but as long as it's all clean filling food. This is where the potato is king in my opinion for bulking out food amount, but keeping calories low through low nutrient density.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I'm coming to realise that half the time when I think I'm hungry, I'm not. I'm just bored. Staying ripped for me though doesn't mean I have to starve.
> 
> I can pretty much eat enough to never be hungry, but as long as it's all clean filling food. This is where the potato is king in my opinion for bulking out food amount, but keeping calories low through low nutrient density.


Haha it's the same story with me. When working, I'm focussed on that so not even thinking about food and not hungry. I could also stay in good shape and be full up if I just manage to get the will to eat clean all the time.

Defo right on the potatoes. The amount of carbs in 100g of dry rice would be a huge amount if potatoes instead (400g I think!?)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Haha it's the same story with me. When working, I'm focussed on that so not even thinking about food and not hungry. I could also stay in good shape and be full up if I just manage to get the will to eat clean all the time.
> 
> Defo right on the potatoes. The amount of carbs in 100g of dry rice would be a huge amount if potatoes instead (400g I think!?)


Exactly. Plus every sauce goes with potato and its good cold.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Flat Smith*

125kg x9 reps

115kg x8

105kg x11

*DB Shoulder press*

30kg x8 reps

25kg x8

22.5kg x10

*Pec Dec*

x3 sets

*Cable Lat Raise*

x3 sets

*Decline machine press*

x3 sets

*Rear Delt Fly*

x3 sets










*M1*. 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp:* N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PUSH (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 20mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5.* 1 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*M6.* Rump steak, oven chips, onion rings, tomato, peas.

*M7.* 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf. 1 scoop casein in water.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Oly. Bar Yates Row*

125kg x7 reps

115kg x8

100kg x9

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*

x3 sets

*V Grip Lat Pulldown*

x3 sets

*High Cable Row*

x3 sets










*M1.* 3 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 20mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5.* 1 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*M6*. Rump steak, oven chips, onion rings, tomato, peas.

*M7*. 3 whole eggs, 2 slices of seeded batch loaf. 1 scoop casein in water.

And some post workout calve veins!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Crazy veins mate.

Sorry if already posted, but what you running gear wise in the off season?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Crazy veins mate.
> 
> Sorry if already posted, but what you running gear wise in the off season?


Not running anything at the moment mate as just wanted a decent break. I've got xl rebellion and and TB Carnage from extreme labs waiting in the locker mind you for when I feel I'm losing size.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not running anything at the moment mate as just wanted a decent break. I've got xl rebellion and and TB Carnage from extreme labs waiting in the locker mind you for when I feel I'm losing size.


Sounds like a smart idea mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like a smart idea mate. 1:


The beauty of the style of bodybuilding I've come to be more attracted to is that it doesn't require a s.hit ton of drugs if you are willing to put a little more effort in with food and training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sunday leg and arms training. Empty gym, sun beaming in. Lovely.

*Smith Squats*

x3 sets

*Stiff Leg Dead Lifts*

x3 sets

*Quad Extension*

x3 sets

*Ham Curl*

x3 sets










*Rope Pull down*

x4 sets

*EZ Bar Curl*

x3 sets

*Close Grip Bench Press*

x3 sets

*Cable Pressdown*

x3 sets

*Hammer Curls *

x3 sets










*m1.* 2 slices toast, 3 whole egg omelette, 1 scoop casein

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from *Extreme Labs*

*TRAIN: PULL* (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio post workout

*m2.* 1 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*m3.* 230g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins, mayo, curry powder.

*m4.* 230g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins, mayo, curry powder.

*m5.* 230g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins, mayo, curry powder.

*m6.* Chilli Con Carne: rice, ince, sauce. You know whats in it.

*m7.* 2 slices toast, 3 whole egg omelette, 1 scoop casein


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure you want 16g of raisins and not 15g?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Sure you want 16g of raisins and not 15g?


Sometimes if I'm feeling like a low carb day I will have 15g...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been ill for 2 days. Monday night I had the squirts majoy and then just got up and went to work yesterday morning. As the hours ticked by it got worse and worse until my muscles didn't want to work and collapse in bed at 11am. Pretty much stayed asleep apart from trips to the toilet every hour until 8am this morning.

Woke up feeling awesome and am back at it again.

I'm quite lucky in that when I get ill, it comes on fast and goes just as quickly. Major relief when I woke up and felt really good this morning. Mainly because I can train tonight!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you do anything differently when you're ill mate? I know some people hammer in the multi vits and vit C


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you do anything differently when you're ill mate? I know some people hammer in the multi vits and vit C


Mate, i just laid in bed and slept between shi.tting :lol: This is the first time ive been ill in like.....well i dont remember the last time i was ill so couldnt say haha!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to training!!










*Machine Incline Press*

x4 sets

*Machine Decline Press*

x3 sets

*Pec Dec*

x4 sets

*Cable Lat Raise*

x4 sets

*Machine Shoulder Press*

x4 sets

*Rear Delt Fly*

x4 sets

Good session. Wasnt expecting much because of the illness for the past few days, but it was as if i didnt have it.










*m1*. 2 slices of toast, scoop of EA6 whey from Extreme Labs

*m2*. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins. squirt of light mayo, curry powder.

*m3*. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins. squirt of light mayo, curry powder. 5 smarties cookies......OOPS!!! :lol:

*m4*. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins. squirt of light mayo, curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN*: PUSH (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*m5*. 1 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs in milk. 4 scoops ice cream

*m6*. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 16g raisins. squirt of light mayo, curry powder.

Off to the cinema now with the wife to see Before I Go To Sleep. Probably have a bag of Minstels and popcorn too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Enjoy the cinema mate. Keep an eye out for the Anabelle trailer :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job you didnt do squats after feeling ill :tongue:


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Back to training!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your diet sounds like a good time i love it haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Enjoy the cinema mate. Keep an eye out for the Anabelle trailer :lol:


Yeah f.uck that. Dont really get horrors. Really don't see the fun in choosing to be Shi.t scared for over an hour.



Awt said:


> your diet sounds like a good time i love it haha


No reason everyone can't have the same diet mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah f.uck that. Dont really get horrors. Really don't see the fun in choosing to be Shi.t scared for over an hour.
> 
> No reason everyone can't have the same diet mate


I normally don't mind them as I love the adrenaline rush, but just the trailer ****ing scared the life outta me :lol: especially when she looked under the door and at the end when she ran towards her through the doors


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Right Marc.

U seem to an expert in this field.

Ive been told to have a big cheat meal last meal if the day today..

A fee suggestions would be appreciatted.

Something handmade preferably.

Ideas so far are

Southern fried chicken wraps

With ice cream and krave cereal mixed for dessert

Or standard pizza .

I know this is ur area  so hopefully you can help.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Right Marc.
> 
> U seem to an expert in this field.
> 
> ...


I think the most important thing is to eat anything you are craving. Eat tons of it until it makes you feel sick.....you wont want it again for a while :lol:

I just had ice cream, whey and 5 doughnuts post workout and then my next meal will be pizza and oven chips.....lots of pizza and lots of oven chips.

Im not really the expert though mate because if i ever want something, ill just have it. I dont consider it a cheat meal. This just leads to guilt and what have you over food. Personally, id rather eat something high in calories every few days and then do lots of cardio to counteract. I know Will said that doesnt work, but ive always found it to be good for me. Calories in vs calories out.

But back to food specifics.

Go morrisons. They do a stuffed crust (with mutha fu.cking cheeeeessseeee!!!) deep pan pepperoni pizza for £2. chop up some peppers on top...maybe some extra mozzarella. Cant go wront and its just bread and a bit of dairy really.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Day of yesterday. Ate all of my usual food then went Toby Carvery for father in laws bday. so had the full roast plus extra meat from anyone who had any left :lol: ....oh and 3 desserts...they were free with a voucher and people didnt want them so id hate to see them go to waste. 2 round of proffiter rolls and ice cream with strawberry sauce.

Todays session was pull










*Hammer Grip Pullups*

x3 sets

*Wide lat pulldown*

x3 sets

*Vbar lat pulldown*

x3 sets

*TBar machine row*

x3 sets

*Straight arm pulldown*

x3 sets










*M1*. 2 slices of seeded batch loaf with peanut butter and jam. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M3.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M4.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 20mins cardio after to keep fitness good

*M5*. 4 scoops of ice cream , 1 scoop MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs.............5 doughnuts....

*m6*. oven chips, deep pan pepperoni pizza, 1 scoop casein

Brought the latest series of The Big Bang Theory so thats my Friday night sorted.

Tomorrow morning at work (been promoted now to full laboratory manager so like to go in every saturday and tie up any loose ends before monday) and then a night out in Exeter tomorrow. Few drinks but nothing silly as kate gets tired quite early.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations on the promotion mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion mate


Cheers mate. Going to be hard juggling this, the gym and the baby but I'll manage. always do.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Congrats on promotion.

good shout on the big bang theory

how much weight have you gained so far on your bulk?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> Congrats on promotion.
> 
> good shout on the big bang theory
> 
> how much weight have you gained so far on your bulk?


No idea mate. I don't weigh myself.

I'm not bulking though. No point in it. I could easily be up about 15kg by now but what's the point.

I'm keeping myself close to my show condition at all times.

Literally no point in looking awesome for a few months of the year when I can for all of them :lol:


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

PHMG said:


> No idea mate. I don't weigh myself.
> 
> I'm not bulking though. No point in it. I could easily be up about 15kg by now but what's the point.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I would love to stay lean all year round and still be able to eat ice cream and spuds all day. Your doing something right anyway


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A B said:


> Fair enough, I would love to stay lean all year round and still be able to eat ice cream and spuds all day. Your doing something right anyway


You could do mate. All about metabolism manipulation, carb timing and a good starting point.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Work done nice and early and then in the gym....*










Switched around the machine work to before squats and stiff leg deads. Helped massively with knee issues and felt stronger too.

*Quad extension*

x3 sets

*Ham curl*

x3 sets

*Smith Squats*

x3 sets

*Stiff Leg Deads*

x3 sets










*Rope pulldown*

x3 sets

*DB curl*

x3 sets

*Close grip bench*

x3 sets

*Cable Hammer Curl*

x3 sets

*Cable pressdown*

x3 sets

*Cable preacher curl*

x3 sets

*40 mins cardio on the pavement to finish*










*M1*. 2 slices of seeded batch loaf with peanut butter and jam. 1 scoop casein with water.

*M2.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*Pre workout supp:* N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN*: LEGS and ARMS (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M3*. 4 scoops of ice cream , 1 scoop MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs

*M4.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder

*M5.* Subway foot long.....and a half. Italian BMT, pack of doritos. 1 scoop of casein.

*M6.* About 5 vodka and cokes (night out tonight with mates in the city)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> You could do mate. All about metabolism manipulation, carb timing and a good starting point.


How'd you up your metabolism mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> How'd you up your metabolism mate?


It take a good couple of months but it's a combination of many different things from diet, cardio and drugs. The usual really.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Incline Smith*

x3 sets

*Pec Dec*

x3 sets

*Machine Decline press*

x3 sets

*Machine Shoulder press*

x3 sets

*DB Lat Raise*

x10 sets

*Tri pressdown*

x3 sets

*Reverse grip pressdown*

x3 sets










*M1. *200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder. Crispy kreme doughnut.

*M2. *200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder. 2 smarties cookies, 1 double chocolate chip cookie

*M3.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp:* N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PUSH (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M4.* 4 scoops of ice cream , 1 scoop MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs

*M5*. Sausage, mash, peas and gravy. Packet of scampy and lemon nik naks, some chocolate

Fair bit of s.hit in there but f.uck it, ive still got full abs and split quads!


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

dont you feel you need to add the calories to add the mass

not get fat

but i dont think you'll add much size keeping lean


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

welsh_chris said:


> dont you feel you need to add the calories to add the mass
> 
> not get fat
> 
> but i dont think you'll add much size keeping lean


Lol :lol:

there is only one thing stopping me add more size and its the amount of drugs im willing to take :lol:

I've only got about 5kg of lean mass i can add and still be under weight limit. No rush for that. Rather add slow quality muscle and look awesome year round than turn into an ugly water boy.

Aesthetics > Bloaty spotty water boy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> there is only one thing stopping me add more size and its the amount of drugs im willing to take :lol:
> 
> ...


Agree! Maybe not shredded. But im staying full abs out maybe upto 12%

Hear it time and time again from veterans . Its the best way to pack on the lean tissue. Slow and steady. Even tho im impatient.

Also makes next prep a lot easier! I dont think marc is saying hes gna sit show ready yr round.. But lean base and keeping things tight is a great way to grow! No point whacking crap loads of weight on to shift it again. Yes sum fat is needed but a helathy lean look. Is obtainable and still allowing you to grow optimally. If not better than . (Bulking)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Agree! Maybe not shredded. But im staying full abs out maybe upto 12%
> 
> Hear it time and time again from veterans . Its the best way to pack on the lean tissue. Slow and steady. Even tho im impatient.
> 
> Also makes next prep a lot easier! I dont think marc is saying hes gna sit show ready yr round.. But lean base and keeping things tight is a great way to grow! No point whacking crap loads of weight on to shift it again. Yes sum fat is needed but a helathy lean look. Is obtainable and still allowing you to grow optimally. If not better than . (Bulking)


I'd say I look show ready.....by my smooth standards :lol:

Yeah. blurred obliques full blocky abbs (easy for me as have good abb genetics). Nice vascularity all over. That sort of level.

Basically 8 weeks of gentle dieting to stage at any point.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'd say I look show ready.....by my smooth standards :lol:
> 
> Yeah. blurred obliques full blocky abbs (easy for me as have good abb genetics). Nice vascularity all over. That sort of level.
> 
> Basically 8 weeks of gentle dieting to stage at any point.


Snap. Full stirations thru delts and pecs even when brushing teeth is my gauge haha .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Snap. Full stirations thru delts and pecs even when brushing teeth is my gauge haha .


My main gauge is if my wedding ring slips off easy or not :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh about that!

 I told the mrs in prep ide do the wedding malarky before next show... So who knows of a cheap and cheerfull wedding package i can get done asap!!

Im joking...

Or am i


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh about that!
> 
> I told the mrs in prep ide do the wedding malarky before next show... So who knows of a cheap and cheerfull wedding package i can get done asap!!
> 
> ...


I don't get why your show has to cost so much to be honest. My food is cheaper than normal as it's less, gear amounted to about £250. Fees about 70. Hardly breaking the bank is it??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I don't get why your show has to cost so much to be honest. My food is cheaper than normal as it's less, gear amounted to about £250. Fees about 70. Hardly breaking the bank is it??


Yours was cheaper than normal.

I went from a couple chicken bresast a day and sum burgers to 5 kg chicken 3 kg steak mjnce and fish on top of that.

Yep carbs cheap as chips

Supps went from running bcaa and vit c to

Bcaa

Glutamine

Hmb

Whey out my ears

Phylisium husk for me guts.. Worked wonders

Digestive enzymes

Malto

Trunks

Tan

Fees

Gear which was solid 14 weeks

Coach fee

Clen

T3

Gh was added all be it not a lot

Ancilleries

Ai

Vit c

Dandelion root

Logs of stuff u didnt use n probably never wuld. I just followed advice as much as i culd

The list probably goes on.

My main point is . Even if it was cheap i done it off the bat out of the blue. I support my mrs and 2 kids on fairly average wage. Aswell as clearling debt from fighting thru courts for daughter. I dont have much or any surplus cash at best of times.

All of which im aware of is my own choice and not looking for sympathy lol .

I just made it happen cos i wanted it .

Just like to plan it all next time better.

Also lot more laid bk with approach now.

I got far too serious lol .., like u say. Its a hobby u gta enjoy it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yours was cheaper than normal.
> 
> I went from a couple chicken bresast a day and sum burgers to 5 kg chicken 3 kg steak mjnce and fish on top of that.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats fair enough mate. Seems very overkill to me for a first amateur bodybuilding show but personal decision i guess.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*V bar lat pulldown*

x4 sets

*Hammer grip pullups*

x3 sets

*Wide grip lat pulldown*

x3 sets

*High cable row*

x3 sets

*Low cable row*

x3 sets

*Machine row *

x3 sets

*DB preacher curl*

x3 sets

*DB concentration curl*

x3 sets










*M1.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M2.* 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder. 5 jam doughnuts, 1 chocolate flapjack

*M3*. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M4.* 4 scoops of ice cream , 1 scoop MX4 Mass Xplosion from Extreme Labs

*M5*. 2 slices toast, 3 whole eggs

Weighed myself today. Was 81.5kg show day. Am 88.9kg now. Full abbs, veins and sh.it everywhere so happy with that.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah thats fair enough mate. Seems very overkill to me for a first amateur bodybuilding show but personal decision i guess.


I hired a coach i put my faith in him. I had a lot of ppl whispering i culd smash it so wanted to go the whole hog. Since stepping on stage i just like the participating great hobby great experience when the big day comes.. Im in no way deluded to think i can walk on and win anything but maybe i was as so much support and compliments. but loved the experience. More laid bk approach now. Just wna beat my last end product 

I didnt expect u to understand . Were all different . I learnt a lot from ur journal tbh. About balance and so forth x


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I hired a coach i put my faith in him. I had a lot of ppl whispering i culd smash it so wanted to go the whole hog. Since stepping on stage i just like the participating great hobby great experience when the big day comes.. Im in no way deluded to think i can walk on and win anything but maybe i was as so much support and compliments. but loved the experience. More laid bk approach now. Just wna beat my last end product
> 
> I didnt expect u to understand . Were all different . I learnt a lot from ur journal tbh. About balance and so forth x


You're a perfectionist mate. That's why you did the whole thing. And you came bloody close. We were only talking the other day.

Next time I reckon you'll do the same again but be a tad more relaxed.

Bloody hope so !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yours was cheaper than normal.
> 
> I went from a couple chicken bresast a day and sum burgers to 5 kg chicken 3 kg steak mjnce and fish on top of that.
> 
> ...


I don't think you took it far to serouse mate

It is a hobby but it is still competetive

And you got 2nd and a place at the nationals

Thus proving all those little extra bits of effort you put in

Paid off.

And next time I bet when it comes to at it you'll go at it with the same attitude

And again you'll come out on top because of it

Well that's just what I think lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I hired a coach i put my faith in him. I had a lot of ppl whispering i culd smash it so wanted to go the whole hog. Since stepping on stage i just like the participating great hobby great experience when the big day comes.. Im in no way deluded to think i can walk on and win anything but maybe i was as so much support and compliments. but loved the experience. More laid bk approach now. Just wna beat my last end product
> 
> I didnt expect u to understand . Were all different . I learnt a lot from ur journal tbh. About balance and so forth x


Yeah it's cool.

So how much did it cost you in total then??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah it's cool.
> 
> So how much did it cost you in total then??


No idea as i said i did it off the bat. Didnt keep track just bought what i could as and when. Did a fair bit of private work in the first 8 weeks wile i was full of beans .

Honestly culdnt be assed to attempt to work it out. I definately paid peanuts for most of the naughty things. .

Not long now til little marc arrives!!

Much movement on the bump side of things??

My little girl is 3 in october :/ jesus it goes so quick!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> No idea as i said i did it off the bat. Didnt keep track just bought what i could as and when. Did a fair bit of private work in the first 8 weeks wile i was full of beans .
> 
> Honestly culdnt be assed to attempt to work it out. I definately paid peanuts for most of the naughty things. .
> 
> ...


Wriggling around in there like crazy. 8 weeks to go mate. Then a few months to settle in and start diet for the next show


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Perfect age. Dnt wna be mid prep wile ya mrs is pulling hair out cos lil man is in every cupboard , clinbing stairs, emptying cd racks etc hahaa. My lads into all that now. He got loose in kitchen the other night and literally threw half the plates out the cupboard over his shoulder . Was like a greek wedding !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Perfect age. Dnt wna be mid prep wile ya mrs is pulling hair out cos lil man is in every cupboard , clinbing stairs, emptying cd racks etc hahaa. My lads into all that now. He got loose in kitchen the other night and literally threw half the plates out the cupboard over his shoulder . Was like a greek wedding !


I'm going to really struggle not to find that sort of s.hit funny :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm going to really struggle not to find that sort of s.hit funny :lol:


Fcuk that. I ****ed myself i found it hilarious.. Which also encourages him and he turns around smiles like a numpty then carries on doing it but more violently while giggling .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Fcuk that. I ****ed myself i found it hilarious.. Which also encourages him and he turns around smiles like a numpty then carries on doing it but more violently while giggling .


My nephew is just over a year old and he's started doing raspberries whilst eating. It's impossible not to laugh....he then laughs and does it more. :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> I don't think you took it far to serouse mate
> 
> It is a hobby but it is still competetive
> 
> ...


Your probably most definately spot on . X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Knocking doughnuts and cookies on the head for a month or so.

Got a couple of photoshoots lined up and first one is in 4 weeks time.

Only a smidge over show condition so should be able to surpass that in the time frame.

And yes...there will still be ice cream everyday :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Quad extension*

x3 sets

*Ham Curl*

x3 sets

*Box squats*

x3 sets










*Rope pulldown*

x3 sets

*Hammer curl*

x3 sets

*
Close grip bench*

x3 sets

*EZ bar curl*

x3 sets










*M1.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M2*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M3.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M4*. 2 scoops of EA6 protein from Extreme Labs

*M5.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M6*. 4 slices toast, 4 whole eggs


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Just been reading through all the food stuff on your log. Made the potato thing tonight, can't wait to devour it tomorrow . Reckon everyone here like me is gonna copy your food approach and then come back in a month peed off having got fat lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Just been reading through all the food stuff on your log. Made the potato thing tonight, can't wait to devour it tomorrow . Reckon everyone here like me is gonna copy your food approach and then come back in a month peed off having got fat lol


Haha. There is more too it than just the diet mate. I hold many secrets. :lol:

....all available in my training programmes


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a smidge over show condition but weighing a good 7-8 kg more?

Are you saying thats all lean tissue ? :whistling: :tongue:

Or a little bit of water manipulation needed ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Just a smidge over show condition but weighing a good 7-8 kg more?
> 
> Are you saying thats all lean tissue ? :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> Or a little bit of water manipulation needed ?


I'm saying that's probably 90% intra muscular water and a little sub q.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Pec Dec*

x4 sets

*DB incline Fly *

x3 sets

*Cable Fly *

x3 sets

*Supermans *

x3 sets

*Machine press *

x3 sets

*Decline close grip machine press *

x3 sets










*Rope pulldown*

x3 sets

*Cable hammer curls *

x3 sets

*Straight bar pressdown *

x3 sets

*DB concentration curls *

x3 sets










*M1*. 2 slices peanut butter on toast. 2 scoops casein

*M2.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M3*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder. 3 cookies

*M4.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN: *PULL (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M5.* 2 scoops of EA6 protein from Extreme Labs, 4 scoops of ice cream

*M6*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M7*. cheese stuffed crust pepperoni pizza, oven chips

So the cookies crept back in. Fuc.kers. Not to worry. Working my ass off so will all be utilised.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*v bar pulldown*

x6 sets

*Wide grip lat pulldown*

x4 sets

*high cable row*

x3 sets

*Hammer grip pullups*

x3 sets

*Hammer DB curl*

x3 sets

*DB concentration curls*

x3 sets










oh dear....not great over this weekend. Ill list last 3 days food.

ice cream and protein x3

burger king x2

pub lunch with desert...this was a burger and chips...double stacked, chicken and beef burger.

tesco sandwich, crisps and cookies

f.uck loads of beers and vodkas

dustbin lid pizzas and curly fries.

Bacon sandwiches.

All you can eat breakfast buffet

all you can eat Chinese/Indian.

Probably more that i cant remember.

Been awesome though as went to see lee evans at the o2 in London and then the day after my best mate since i was 12 came to stay with his mrs so had a bit of a mental night last night. All worth it though. Abbs have blurred over a fair bit, but that will be fine with a couple of days of chicken and potato.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> *v bar pulldown*
> 
> x6 sets
> 
> ...


it's good too see someone enjoy post comp food

I understand reverse dieting etc (not something I firmly believe in)

But at the same time you've put the hard work and now eat some food good food aswell doesn't even if abs do go blurry it's winter now no one is gonna see em for months anyway


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> it's good too see someone enjoy post comp food
> 
> I understand reverse dieting etc (not something I firmly believe in)
> 
> But at the same time you've put the hard work and now eat some food good food aswell doesn't even if abs do go blurry it's winter now no one is gonna see em for months anyway


I have waited a good month post show. So I'm out of the time when my body will store fat very quickly. I won't gain fat to be honest. I know this because I know my body so well and put the work in. But was a very different weekend and just enjoyed it.

I'll punish myself with this training mind. put all those calories to good use


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Behind neck lat pulldown*

x3 sets

*Machine press*

x3 sets

*Cable lat raise*

x3 sets

*DB Lat raise*

x6 sets

*DB front delt raise*

x3 sets

*Rear Delt Fly*

x3 sets










*M1*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M2.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M3*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M4.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN*: DELTS (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 40mins cardio after

*M5.* 2 scoops of EA6 protein from Extreme Labs,

*M6.* 2 slices of toast, 4 whole eggs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the photoshoot for mate? Or can you not say??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> What is the photoshoot for mate? Or can you not say??


Yeah course :lol:

It's a local photographer that got in touch and wanted to do some shots as she wants to focus more on sports photography. I get free photos if she can use my photos in portfolio.

Good deal to me, I get so quality photos at the end of the day to look back on for nothing.

And who knows, could lead to other things. Win win.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Had this potato meal minus the mince these last two days and its well tasty much better than the

bland sh!te ave been eat the last few months


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Had this potato meal minus the mince these last two days and its well tasty much better than the
> 
> bland sh!te ave been eat the last few months


Ive been eating it for about 4 months and am still not bored of it.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Other than the mince do u add anything to vary it abit like maybe pistachios


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Other than the mince do u add anything to vary it abit like maybe pistachios


you can stick in whatever you want mate. Im always so hungry that it just flies down.

mayonnaise, curry powder and raisins. thats where its at.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Close grip machine press*

x3 sets

*Hammer grip pullups*

x4 sets

*Straight bar cable pressdown*

x3 sets

*DB Peacher curl*

x3 sets

*Rope pulldown*

x3 sets

*DB concentration curls*

x3 sets










*M1.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M2.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M3*. 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*Pre workout supp*: N03 Nuclear Overdrive from Extreme Labs

*TRAIN:* ARMS (1 scoop BCAA intra workout mix with squash) and 250mins cardio after

*M4*. 2 scoops of EA6 protein from Extreme Labs

*M5.* 200g potato, 200g chicken breast, 17g raisins, squirt of light mayo. curry powder.

*M6.* 2 slices toast, 4 whole eggs


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how you dooin bro.....diet looks nice n tight.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> how you dooin bro.....diet looks nice n tight.


Good mate. It has been a little slack the last couple of weeks with cookies and doughnuts creeping in often and had a bit of a mental weekend as was in london.

Here is a post workout pic from today:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Good mate. It has been a little slack the last couple of weeks with cookies and doughnuts creeping in often and had a bit of a mental weekend as was in london.
> 
> Here is a post workout pic from today:


Looking friggin ace bro...got a bit of levrone going on there!thing is

You do well with some loose food in there,does you no harm atm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Looking friggin ace bro...got a bit of levrone going on there!thing is
> 
> You do well with some loose food in there,does you no harm atm.


Levrone :lol: :lol: i wish. I dont have any gear in yet either, but im coming to the point i think where ill start to lose size or gain fat fast so will probably add it in soon.

Yeah, im fortunate that it doesnt really matter where my carbs come from...just that they are in there with fat low and moderate protein. I do my cardio everyday too and quite a lot of sets for training so that helps keep conditioning.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Levrone :lol: :lol: i wish. I dont have any gear in yet either, but im coming to the point i think where ill start to lose size or gain fat fast so will probably add it in soon.
> 
> Yeah, im fortunate that it doesnt really matter where my carbs come from...just that they are in there with fat low and moderate protein. I do my cardio everyday too and quite a lot of sets for training so that helps keep conditioning.


You shouldn't lose any tissue with your training and diet,keep banging in the aminos etc

You should be fine,for a while..it's a constant balancing act isn't it haha.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Good mate. It has been a little slack the last couple of weeks with cookies and doughnuts creeping in often and had a bit of a mental weekend as was in london.
> 
> Here is a post workout pic from today:


Looking good mate how much cardio you doing per day?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Muckshifter said:


> Looking good mate how much cardio you doing per day?


Just 30 to 40 minutes post workout.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope everything good in here mate


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Levrone :lol: :lol: i wish. I dont have any gear in yet either, but im coming to the point i think where ill start to lose size or gain fat fast so will probably add it in soon.
> 
> Yeah, im fortunate that it doesnt really matter where my carbs come from...just that they are in there with fat low and moderate protein. I do my cardio everyday too and quite a lot of sets for training so that helps keep conditioning.


Looking swole!!!!

You only using pro-hormones from your sponsor?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Has your weight increased since your comp? You look a lot bigger in that pic above, could just be the photo though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looking swole!!!!
> 
> You only using pro-hormones from your sponsor?


Was not using anything when that photo was taken mate. Added oral tren from my sponsor 2 days ago though.



Adz said:


> Has your weight increased since your comp? You look a lot bigger in that pic above, could just be the photo though.


Up about 10kg on comp weight mate.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Was not using anything when that photo was taken mate. Added oral tren from my sponsor 2 days ago though.
> 
> Up about 10kg on comp weight mate.


How long was you off for?

Long enough to run pct or did you just stop cold turkey? If so how was it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> How long was you off for?
> 
> Long enough to run pct or did you just stop cold turkey? If so how was it?


Don't do pct mate. Just stopped gear 2 days before show and then month and a half off. I don't really lose any size when off gear until about 6 months clean. Just keep training hard and keep calories high.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not posted in a while in here. Just been so busy. Plus, offseason isnt very exciting lol. Eat, train, rest....done.

Changed things up training wise. I train every body part every two days now. Chest, delts and tris one day. Back legs and bi's on the other.

Also train first thing in the morning when i get up as well before work. 6.00am starts. Getting my body used to it so im ready when the baby comes for early starts. Weirdly, i seem to need less sleep and feel better when i get up at this time everyday (go to sleep at 12 - 1am every night.

Meals are like this everyday:

Wake/train

m1. mass shake MX4 mass xplosion from extreme labs

m2. loads of egg noodles and chicken breast plus curry/chilli flavourings

m3. loads of egg noodles and chicken breast plus curry/chilli flavourings

m4. loads of egg noodles and chicken breast plus curry/chilli flavourings

m5. loads of egg noodles and chicken breast plus curry/chilli flavourings

Thats it. Might have some other snacks if they are being offered around the lab or a chocolate bar if at home. Wouldnt really go out of my way to get it though.

Heres a random gun shot. Fu'ckers are growing:










Currently weigh 92kg. still have abbs and everything, just more blurry than before. Im fine with that at this time of year 

Current plan is to compete in pompy in may and hopefully qualify for the brits again. Originally i was going to do a late qualifier but that would mean a long time diet/staying tight and im pretty sure i wont have it in me or wont give it my best. Splitting the two up will mean full focus for both.

This is just the current plan. But could all change as the baby is due in 5 weeks now. cant wait!!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Guns lookin good,sounds a good show that and plenty of time to get ready after

The xmass blow out!always loads of turkey on offer around the houses


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Guns lookin good,sounds a good show that and plenty of time to get ready after
> 
> The xmass blow out!always loads of turkey on offer around the houses


Turkey can fu.ck off. I'm all about the blood dripping beef.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking big fella. Diet looks amazingly simple!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Looking big fella. Diet looks amazingly simple!


Effortless and tasty.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All good in here mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> All good in here mate?


Yes mate. Still training and gaining. It's a bit boring to log as pretty same/same/same stuff. Not like dieting where there are changes weekly.

Plus the mrs is about to pop so kind of putting my own hobbies on the back burner. Not in terms of training, but focusing on it all the time....which means i forget to log on.

Service will be resumed soon.

Go to pick out photos from a local shoot tonight and the photographer wants to invite a few others to come along for another shoot at some point as she knows they focus on sports photography and would like to shoot me. Plus i will get paid for this one which is awesome!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

All still going well. Going to try and start logging things a bit more now.

Im growing! The reason i know this is because the snoring has started :lol: i wake up every hour or so...not because i cant breath, but because the wife punches me! :lol:

Everything is going greath. Had a little scare with the baby, but all test came back completely ok and the baby should be here anytime now.

Training and diet are still all good. Im following a Lee Priest style of diet. Its more protein than im used to and to be honest more food as well. Fortunately...i dont gain fat like Lee does though :lol:

Just been asked to be an ambassador for Extreme Labs, so will be on the website soon amongst other things in the pipe line. All even more incentive to push for a win in both competitions next year and push for the growth needed in between.

Little pic from training arms the other week. Holding pretty decent condition although lines are blurred.

95kg now. (excuse the face haha)

View attachment 161383


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

@PHMG If you're going to use binary, least you could do is have it make sense :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> @PHMG If you're going to use binary, least you could do is have it make sense :tongue:


It does make sense mate  work it out.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Not posted in a while in here. Just been so busy. Plus, offseason isnt very exciting lol. Eat, train, rest....done.
> 
> Changed things up training wise. I train every body part every two days now. Chest, delts and tris one day. Back legs and bi's on the other.
> 
> ...


I want to watch a couple of shows this year, where/when in Pompey?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yes mate. Still training and gaining. It's a bit boring to log as pretty same/same/same stuff. Not like dieting where there are changes weekly.
> 
> Plus the mrs is about to pop so kind of putting my own hobbies on the back burner. Not in terms of training, but focusing on it all the time....which means i forget to log on.
> 
> ...


People would like to shoot you.? They obviously dont get your sense of humour


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Davyy said:


> I want to watch a couple of shows this year, where/when in Pompey?


Calander isn't out for next year yet but it's normally the last weekend of April or first weekend of May at the guild hall in Portsmouth.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today was my first workout using Lee Priest's training principles. What better workout to start with than arms seeing as Lee's are just crazy.

Literally, the biggest pumps ever. Painful come the end. Total number of sets for the session came to 50 :lol: couldnt lift my bag over my shoulder or drive properly back home.

Set out session like this:

*Bi's*

Concentration curls x5 sets

Oly. Bar curl x5 sets

EZ bar preacher curl x5 sets

DB preacher curl x5 sets

DB hammer curl x5 sets

*Tri's *

DB lying scull crushers x5 sets

Tri machine press x5 sets

VBar pressdown x5 sets

Standing DB extensions x5 sets

Close grip bench press x5 sets

Trick is to reduce the working weight as little as possible and as little often as possible, so you dont end up just doing super light pump sets come the end. Hurts!

Fried. Tomorrow is leg day and thats 50 rep sets!!!! Probably wont be able to walk for a few days as not used to that at all.

He's a pic mid training session (bit crappy quality, but you get the idea). Really happy with how things are going and seem to be going through a bit of a growth spurt at the moment. Will no doubt be all the additional calories. I've not pushed into higher calories consistently for quite a while to be honest, so you would expect a growth spurt.

View attachment 161644


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone want to destroy their arms...try yesterdays workout. So Painfull today. Worst DOMS ive ever had to be honest. If that relates into new growth, then it should be huge :lol:

Leg training tonight. Savage.

Quad ext. 3 sets. 50 reps each (reps consisting of as few weight drops as possible)

Leg press. 3 sets. 50 reps each

ham curl. 3 sets. 50 reps each

Calve raise 5 sets, 12 slow reps each.

Prob doesnt look like much written down, but i have DOMS again already. Was good fun though. Very weird pump in the hams at the end...dare i quote arnold and say it was kind or orgasmic...but without and spunk going anywhere :lol:

Food today and most days to be honest:

m1. 100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

m2. 100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

TRAIN

m3. 2 scoops of EA6 whey from extreme labs, 500ml 1% fat milk.

m4. 100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

m5. 2 slices toast, 4 whole egg cheese and bacon omelette. 500ml 1% fat milk

m6. 2 scoops casein


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad to hear the training is going well mate, certainly looking big in that photo.

Lee does get through a lot of sets haha certainly works for him! I thought I was doing ok till I met him a few weeks ago and I instantly felt tiny...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well cant walk properly and arms were worse today from the DOMS of the last two workouts. Was going to skip back training but decided to not be a complete f**got and took some ibuprofen and cracked on.

*Back*

Pullups x5 sets (snail pace reps for maximum muscle fibre stimulation)

Close grip lat pulldown x5 sets

Machine yates row x5 sets

Straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Seated Cable row x5 sets

Can already tell everything is going to be hurting tomorrow. I wonder if i can get every muscle group to have DOMS this week at the same time haha.

If this shi.t doesnt translate into more gains, im going to be annoyed lol.

*Food:*

m1 100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

m2 100g rice, 200g chicken, 2 naan bread.

m3 2 scoops of EA6 whey from extreme labs, 500ml 1% fat milk.

m4 100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

m5 Chicken and broccoli in a cheese sauce with melted, crispy cheddar on top with mash potato. 500ml 1% fat milk

m6 2 scoops casein

Good day. Chest tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Glad to hear the training is going well mate, certainly looking big in that photo.
> 
> Lee does get through a lot of sets haha certainly works for him! I thought I was doing ok till I met him a few weeks ago and I instantly felt tiny...


If there is anyone I'd take for face value on things, it would be Lee. Love his attitude towards everything.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training. Big watery, hairy, fat covered balloons on my chest come the end of the session.

*Chest:*

Flat bench press x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets (find i get on much more with pec dec than DB flies)

Decline close grip machine press x5 sets

Decline cable flies x5 sets

Supermans x5 sets

*Diet:*

100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

100g rice, 200g chicken, 2 naan bread.

2 scoops of EA6 whey from extreme labs, 500ml 1% fat milk.

100g rice, 200g chicken, 1 naan bread.

Cheese pizza, oven chips. 500ml 1% fat milk

2 scoops casein


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Delts tonight.*

Behind neck lat pulldown x5 sets

Smith press x5 sets

DB Lat raise x5 sets

Front DB raise x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

*Food*

....hmmmm, not great today.

1. mass shake, 500ml milk

2. 2 hamburgers, 1 big mac with no cheese or sauce, chips

3. mass shake, 500ml milk

4. home made curry, tons of poppadoms, few naan breads, couple of vodka and pepsi max.

On another note, kate has been getting very strong pains in her lower stomach. PHoned midwife, she said its Latent Labour....and expect a baby in 2 - 4 days. ****s getting real now!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome news on the baby front :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Awesome news on the baby front 1:


Cheers mate, really looking forward to it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First session back at the gym since my little boy Jacob James Davis was born  . Will be training every other day now. Prob 45 mins a time so it's get in, get on with it and get home.

Chest and Delts tonight.

Machine chest press x4 sets

Machine shoulder press x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Food is quite good. Thing with the baby is, hours fly by your focused on his nutrition and just forget your own.

Few more pics of the scamp:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations matey!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Congratulations matey!


Cheers mate. Had him Monday. Been and interesting week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats mate. Soak it up as they soon grow up!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations Marc to you and your wife, this is what life is all about, sleep when you can, you will need it lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Congratulations Marc to you and your wife, this is what life is all about, sleep when you can, you will need it lol


Thanks mate. I'm fine with sleep mate. Mrs does first stint in the night until 2, I go bed at 12 and get up at 4 and stay awake then. I don't really need much sleep as I hit REM almost instantly.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training today. So many visitor's and literally had no time.

I've started prep for the show. Was going to wait until after Christmas and new year...but why? So I can gain some extra fat and be greedy. What's the point in that

Today's diet:

1 scoop whey

2 toast, 4 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheese.

1 scoop whey

Roast dinner

1 scoop whey

Pretty simple. Cutting down the food bill and seeing as I get supplements for free, might as well us them.

Just a fun little picture to show roughly where I'm at. Well top part anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Couple of photos id like to share of Kate, the bump and me. Taken a few weeks before she popped:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and tris tonight.

Back

Wide grip pullups x3 sets

Lat pulldown x3 sets

V bar pulldown x3 sets

Machine Yates row x3 sets

Straight arm x3 sets

Tris

Cable pressdown x3 sets

DB extension x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Food

M1. 1 scoop whey

M2. 2 slices toast, 4 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheese.

M3. 1 scoop whey.

M4. Roast potatoes and chicken.

TRAIN

M5. 2 scoops whey

M6. Low cheese pizza.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

PHMG said:


> Couple of photos id like to share of Kate, the bump and me. Taken a few weeks before she popped:


PHMG That is quite possibly the most hilarious picture I have ever seen - i'm literally in stitches here. I don't know if its the tattoo, the gold chain, your perfectly manicured eye brows or the flower. JESUS FU<K MAN.... is this a wind up!?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TomTom1 said:


> PHMG That is quite possibly the most hilarious picture I have ever seen - i'm literally in stitches here. I don't know if its the tattoo, the gold chain, your perfectly manicured eye brows or the flower. JESUS FU<K MAN.... is this a wind up!?


Lol. Fair enough. Me and my wife like it. That's the main thing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some legs and bis tonight.

Legs 15-20 reps

Quad extension x3 sets

Leg press x3 sets

Ham curl x3 sets

Bi's 8-12 reps

Seated DB curl x3 sets

DB preacher curl x3 sets

DB hammer curl x3 sets

Food

M1. 1 scoop whey

M2. 4 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheese

M3. 1 scoop whey

M4. 2 slices toast, 4 whole eggs

Train

M5. 2 scoops whey

M6. Rice and lean pork. Hoy sin sauce. Stir fry veg.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoi Sin sauce


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very simple diet, hope it goes well mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Very simple diet, hope it goes well mate


Yeah. I get my whey from extreme labs so it saves money on chicken.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and shoulders.

Chest

Pec Dec x3 sets

Machine press x3 sets

cable fly x3 sets

Supermans x3 sets

Shoulders

DB press x3 sets

Low rep DB raise x3 sets

High rep DB raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x3 sets

Food.

M1. 1 scoop whey

M2. 4 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheese

M3. 1 scoop whey

M4. 250g chicken, mushrooms, peppers, onions, chilli infused olive oil.

Train

M5. 2 scoops whey

M6. Chicken breast and oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back to usual journal now that my mini pre prep/drop xmas weight diet is done.

On to the serious stuff now.

Here is how that 4 week flash diet went again for anyone not seen (used Extreme Labs: TB Carnage for 4 weeks):

View attachment 164241
View attachment 164242
View attachment 164243
View attachment 164244


Proper work starts here. Will do my weekly photos as usual as it helps me keep on track. Im not fu.cking about this time as i dont just want to wet my feet, i want to win.

Yesterdays training was back and bi's:

*Back*

T Bar row x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar lat puldown x4 sets

straight arm pulldown x4 sets

High cable row (upper back) x4 sets

*Bi's*

Seat DB curl x4 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

DB hammer curl x4 sets

*Food/plan*

m1. 2 scoops EA6 Whey

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomato, fajita spice, olive oil

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomato, fajita spice, olive oil

m4. Sushi and a tiger bread roll, 1 scoop EA6 whey

TRAIN/30mins cardio

m5. 2 scoops EA6 Whey

m6. Beef stew, roast potatos, veg

Tonight is shoulders and Tri's. Couldnt have picked a worse time to do a prep as i've got the new baby, work is busiest ever but who cares. Makes it more challenging which means more reward.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

When's your show mate?

That transformation proves that PH aren't sh1t like some claim


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good work mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> When's your show mate?
> 
> That transformation proves that PH aren't sh1t like some claim


26th April mate. People who say that dont have a clue what they are talking about. Usually say "the real thing is better". They are the real thing end of the day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Burnt my hand pretty bad at work. Spilt boiling paraffin wax over it. Skin a bit messed up, got a burn pad on it so will hopefully have settled down tomorrow.

Luckily it was leg day!

Quad Extension x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Single quad Extension x4 sets

Leg press x5 sets

*Food/Plan*

m1. 2 scoops EA6 whey

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

m4. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

Train/30mins cardio

m5. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomatoes,

m6. 2 scoops EA6 whey


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Trooper mate hope hand heals okay


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Couple of shots from yesterdays gym session to keep this thing interesting:

View attachment 164387
View attachment 164388


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Couple of shots from yesterdays gym session to keep this thing interesting:
> 
> View attachment 164387
> View attachment 164388


Nearly as big as Bostin :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nearly as big as Bostin :whistling:


 :lol: not a million miles away......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> :lol: not a million miles away......


No..... 999,999,99 PMSL

Was entertaining reading


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So my hand is pretty gross lots of top layer flesh off and nurse said im not to use my hand and keep it covered at all times:

So i went and trained chest :lol: :lol:

*
Chest*

Incline smith x5 sets

Close grip decline x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

*Food/Plan*

m1. 2 scoops EA6 whey

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

m4. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix

Train/30mins cardio

m5. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomatoes,

m6. 4 scoops ice cream, 2 scoops EA6 whey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hand is healing up nicely. Not raw flesh anymore as its dried up. Probably dont look like much in this photo, but the problem was, the paraffin wax is water proof obviously so i couldnt wash it off, so had to let it just cool whilst burning through my skin into the layers underneath (paraffin boils at 370 degrees) and then scrape it off.

View attachment 164526


Trained arms tonight

Tris

Close grip bench x4 sets

Cable pressdown x4 sets

DB extension x4 sets

Rope pulldown x1 100 reps set

Bi's

DB Hammers x4 sets

EZ bar curl x4 sets

EZ bar curl x1 100 reps set

And its mini refeed time. Was going to be yesterday but felt i could push another day.

View attachment 164525


Food for the day:

m1. 2 scoops EA6 whey

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices, light mayo, olive oil.

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices, light mayo, olive oil.

m4. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices, light mayo, olive oil.

Train/cardio

m5. pizza, chips, frosties, flapjack, cookies, ice cream.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you prep ALL your food at the weekend mate? I would do that but struggle to store it all haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you prep ALL your food at the weekend mate? I would do that but struggle to store it all haha


No mate. I do it every night. Only takes 30mins. Then fill a big pot for the next day and tuck into it 1/3 at a time.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

PHMG said:


> m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix
> 
> m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix
> 
> m4. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita mix


What fajita mix is this and is it something that will go with rice or pasta (i'm desperate to get plain rice or pasta a bit tastier)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dark knight said:


> What fajita mix is this and is it something that will go with rice or pasta (i'm desperate to get plain rice or pasta a bit tastier)


Olde Paso one mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a day off yesterday from training. I worked 10 hours everyday last week and then had baby Jacob early on Sat morning to give Kate a break. Got to gym time and I fell asleep watching YouTube videos whilst trying to get in a training mood. Took this as a sign lol. Been hitting it hard with work and training but am progressing really fast which is awesome. Progress photos later on (always do them at night so I get the same lighting in my bedroom with light filtering through the curtains).

Yesterday's food was low as well which is good as I didn't train or do cardio.

m1. 2 whole eggs, 2 whites, 2 slices toast.

m2. 2 scoops EA6 whey. 400ml skimmed milk.

m3. Chicken curry. Rice. Naan. Popadoms.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained shoulders with arms today:

Shoulders

Smith press x5 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Front BD raise x4 sets

Tri's

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Sculls x4 sets

Bi's

DB Hammers x4 sets

EZ bar curl x1 100 rep sets

Food:

m1. 3 whole eggs, 4 rashers bacon, 2 slices toast

Train/20 mins cardio

m2. 2 burgers, 2 buns, lattuce, tomato, light mayo. 2 scoops EA6 whey

m3. 2 jacket potatos, 2 whole eggs, 2 mince burgers, salad, bread roll, pint of milk

m4. 2 scoops EA6 Whey

This weeks photos. Another kilo down. 89.1kg now.

View attachment 164644
View attachment 164645
View attachment 164646
View attachment 164647


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Stepped things up a notch. Cardio massively increased....along with food :lol: 1hr 20mins total for the day (left the car at home, walked to work, then after work, walked to the gym then home again.

Trained arms tonight.

Bis

Concentration curls x4 sets

DB hammers x4 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Ez bar curl x1 100rep set

Tris

Rope pulldown x4 sets

V bar pressdown x4 sets

Extentions x4 sets

Rope pulldown x1 100rep sets

Food.

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onion, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices.

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onion, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices.

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onion, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spices.

Cardio/TRAIN/cardio

m4. Bowl of ice cream, 2 scoops EA6 whey.

m5. 2 buns, 2 burgers, salad, oven chips.

m6. Bowl of crunchy nut and warm milk.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Absolute unit. Good to see you're still at it big man!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Absolute unit. Good to see you're still at it big man!


Lol. Thanks very much. Wouldn't say unit though. Just look good in pictures.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big leg day. 1hr 20mins cardio again. Was a bit naughty though as ate 5 cheeseburgers from McDonald's at lunch.

Legs

Leg press x7 sets

Ham curl x6 sets

Quad extension x6 sets

Food

40mins cardio

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice.

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice.

m3. 5 cheeseburgers

Cardio/train/cardio

m4. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomato, gerkin.

m5. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

McDonald gainzzz!! :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lol no change here then


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lol no change here then


If it aint broke.... :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> If it aint broke.... :lol:


Oh this time is gna be the real deal no messing about and junk food like last time..... I swear i read that at somepoint hahaha!

I hope u and fam are all good buddy. Enjoying fatherhood i hope . Look forward to keeping track of this


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Oh this time is gna be the real deal no messing about and junk food like last time..... I swear i read that at somepoint hahaha!
> 
> I hope u and fam are all good buddy. Enjoying fatherhood i hope . Look forward to keeping track of this


Im talking the nitty gritty mate. Getting that last bit of fat off. Thats when i personally need to get super strict. As long as calories allow for it, doesnt matter where they come from (again at this stage).

...just had a foot long subway :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight

Incline Smith x5 sets

Incline DB fly x4 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Decline close grip machine press x4 sets

Total just shy of 2 hours cardio today as well.

Food

Cardio 40mins

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

30mins cardio.

m3. Foot long Italian BMT sub.

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

m4. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomato, mayo, oven chips, ice cream.

m5. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

Fair bit of food there. Lots of training too so all good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1hr 30mins cardio total for the day. Stupidly tired as the little one is not very well so was up every hour through the night. Got through the day though with some stims and willpower.

Back session after work:

T bar rows x5 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

Then about 10 sets of tricep rope pulldowns to get a big pump for absolutely no reason at all :lol:

Food/Plan

Cardio 40mins

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.

30mins cardio.

m3. about 6 rice cakes

TRAIN/20mins cardio

m4. 2 mince burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomato, mayo, oven chips, ice cream.

m5. 150g potato, 200g chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, fajita spice, Olive oil.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

For your sets, do you keep the weight the same or do you slowly decrease?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> For your sets, do you keep the weight the same or do you slowly decrease?


Depends on the reps achieved. if I hit over 12 reps, then I keep the same weight, if I only hit 6 reps, I'll decrease it (this is for the heavy first working sets). And if I want to cover the whole rep range, I'll decrease more.

For instance, here is my working sets on t bar row

130kg x6

115kg x8

95kg x12

70kg x12

45kg x14

All these had like 20 second rest between sets so strip a plate, catch breath and then row again. Killer!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All good in here mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So stopped posting in here as decided dieting for a show wasn't right at the moment.

With my style of "dieting" and low supplement use, I need to do tons of cardio and training. And I was just coming home completely f.ucked. So decided to knock the cardio on the head and just train. Don't think this will be enough to get into stage shape yet, but it's a good blance as doesn't tire me out too much to be usefull at home.

I've got a photo shoot I've been asked to model for at the start of April so that will be a good target for now. For the level of condition they want, I can pretty much eat what I want so long as the training volume is high.

Today's training was Delts and arms

Smith shoulder press x5 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Machine press x5 sets

Rear det fly x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Ez bar curl x6 sets

Food.

M1. 6 rice cakes, 3 tracker bars, 1 scoop whey

M2. 200g potato. 200g chicken.

M3. 200g potato. 200g chicken.

Train

M4. 2 burgers, 2 buns, oven chips. Bowl of frosties with milk.

M5. Ice cream and golden syrup.

Still getting leaner so all good. obviously won't get into shredded show condition on that, but the photographers are looking for more like a week post show last year. Which I did on kfc and doughnuts so this is pretty clean for me :lol:

I'll aim for a late show again around October as hopefully my baby will ve a good sleeping routing going by then


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What you running atm then mate?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> So stopped posting in here as decided dieting for a show wasn't right at the moment.
> 
> With my style of "dieting" and low supplement use, I need to do tons of cardio and training. And I was just coming home completely f.ucked. So decided to knock the cardio on the head and just train. Don't think this will be enough to get into stage shape yet, but it's a good blance as doesn't tire me out too much to be usefull at home.
> 
> ...


Good call buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What you running atm then mate?


Extreme Labs xl rebellion. Tren ace 50mg on Tuesday and thursday. 18mg ephedrine am and pm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Good call buddy


I was coming home useless and the thought of feeding and bathing and settling the baby after Kate had had a long hard day with him was feeling like a huge chore that filled me with dread. Don't want that at all. So stopped the cardio and shortened workouts and worked a treat. can't wait to get home now each day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Extreme Labs xl rebellion. Tren ace 50mg on Tuesday and thursday. 18mg ephedrine am and pm.


Fair enough mate. Shows you don't need stupid doses eh


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough mate. Shows you don't need stupid doses eh


To maintain and cut no. I'd need way more to actually grow though. But I'm happy with size. Can still wear nice clothes and feel comfortable all the time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Monday is always known as chest day. training any other bofypart is forbidden. Fortunately, I'm the only one strong enough to press our monsterous 36kg dumbbells :lol: so had them to myself.

Incline DB press x4 sets

Incline DB fly x4 set

Pec Dec x5 sets

Cable fly x3 sets

Supermans x3 sets

DB curl x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Food.

M1. Bowl of frosties, 2 crumpets with peanut butter.

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 6 salt and vinigar rice cakes

M4. 200g potato, 200g chicken

Train

M5. Chicken stir fry. Noodles and that sort of thing.

M6. Ice cream.....chocolate.... Cereal, some more crumpets. Who ****ing knows really :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food sounds amazing lol what're Supermans?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Food sounds amazing lol what're Supermans?


like a cable fly but instead of arms going to the side, they go down to the side and then up infront with straight arms (slight bend in elbow obviously) at all times.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Current state of affairs.

View attachment 165806


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session last night.

Tbar rows x5 sets

Hammer pullups x4 sets

Lat pulldown x4 sets

Machine row x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

DB curls x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Food.

M1. 4 eggs, 3 slices of toast, bacon. Bowl of frosties.

M2. 2 tracker bars, 6 rice cakes.

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken.

M4. 200g potato, 200g chicken.

Train

M5. 8 chicken goujons. Oven chips, bowl of frosties. Ice cream.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any reason for all the frosties? Apart from they take grrrrreat


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for all the frosties? Apart from they TASTE grrrrreat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


>


Bloody iPhone autocorrect


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for all the frosties? Apart from they take grrrrreat


Just love them lol. Carbs when I need them too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders tonight

DB shoulder press x4 sets

Machine press x4 sets

Lat raise x4 sets

Tri pulldown x4 sets

Quad extension x4 sets

Just brought a road bicycle too as I only use my car for work and back which is pointlessly using £100 a month when I can just cycle.

Food.

M1. Bowl of frosties, 1 scoop whey.

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M4. 200g potato, 200g chicken

Train

M5. 2 burgers, 2 buns, oven chips.

M6. Crumpets, ice cream, frosties.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fun day. Cycle ride at lunch. We had 60mins to do 14 miles. Probably doesn't sound much but remember, nowhere is flat in Devon. We did it in 51mins and I'm 5 pound richer.

After work trained arms and legs.

Quad extension x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Single Quad extension x8 sets

Single ham curls x8 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Food.

M1. Oats. Crumpets with jam and peanut butter.

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken.

1 hour cycling.

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken. 6 rice cakes.

Train

M4. 1 Apple. Meat feast pizza. Oven chips. Bowl of frosties. ice cream. Bag of skittles. Crumpets.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

On your advice I thought I'd try the XL rebellion mate. Got to say the stuff is tremendous. Dbol would normally be my oral of choice but used Oxys, Winny and Var in the past. I think this Rebellion is the best out of the lot, was very surprised as to be honest I wasn't expecting too much.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> On your advice I thought I'd try the XL rebellion mate. Got to say the stuff is tremendous. Dbol would normally be my oral of choice but used Oxys, Winny and Var in the past. I think this Rebellion is the best out of the lot, was very surprised as to be honest I wasn't expecting too much.


Told you mate. It's awesome stuff. It's the speed of change that's really impressive. Muscles full of glycogen in days.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

View attachment 166044


The new bike. Fast as fooook.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 166044
> 
> 
> The new bike. Fast as fooook.


Haha before i logged in and saw the pic, i thought it was going to be some souped up racing motor bike, still nice looking bike, i bet you look a [email protected] sitting on that, the size of you lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Haha before i logged in and saw the pic, i thought it was going to be some souped up racing motor bike, still nice looking bike, i bet you look a [email protected] sitting on that, the size of you lol


Lol. My work mate is proper into endurance cycling. Proper build for it and everything. Well over 6 foot and 70kg. Us too sat on our bikes next to each other looks hilarious. It doesn't help that my cycling clothing is skin tight and shows every muscle


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

Liking the journal, it's helping me with one or two details I may have overlooked in dieting and training. I do want to ask about competing within say, 3 months of a cycle. I can't tell how strictly, if at all UKBFF is tested. (For physique). If I was on XL/M1T for arguments sake in May and the comp is in sept, so cutting during prep with the Carnage in July then PCT august, would I be 'clear' as such? Or does it not matter.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Liking the journal, it's helping me with one or two details I may have overlooked in dieting and training. I do want to ask about competing within say, 3 months of a cycle. I can't tell how strictly, if at all UKBFF is tested. (For physique). If I was on XL/M1T for arguments sake in May and the comp is in sept, so cutting during prep with the Carnage in July then PCT august, would I be 'clear' as such? Or does it not matter.


Literally doesn't matter mate. There is no testing.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Monday is always known as chest day. training any other bofypart is forbidden. Fortunately, I'm the only one strong enough to press our monsterous 36kg dumbbells :lol: so had them to myself.
> 
> Come to Majestic and try our godzilla-style 70kg dbells lol my bodyweight in one hand almost haha. I can't find the section on the thread but I remember you trying lowering the carbs and increasing fats, how did that go on cycle? Like training wise and general mood?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Awefull lol. Probably drop fat fast, but was miserable, low on energy, Moody and irritable with my son and wife. Training lost its fun pumped factor. So reverted back to my tried and tested.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training today.

Hammer pullups x5 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

Machine row x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

DB curl x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Ez preacher curl x4 sets

DB extension x4 sets

Also did a ten miles ride at lunch plus 2 miles to work and back so 14 miles cycling on top of that.

Food.

M1. Oats with golden syrup and coffee.

M2. 200g chicken, 200g potato.

M3. 6 rice cakes.

M4. 200g chicken, 200g potato

M5. 6 rice cakes.

Train

M6. Chicken and noodle stir fry. 2 Bowls of frosties. 2 crumpets with jam and peanut butter. 1 Apple. Packet of crisps.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Lol definitely awful from the sounds of that! I'm a bit concerned about water retention with XL hence asking about the lowering of carbs, how androgenic is it in that respect?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Slight water retention for me personally. Nothing major at all. to be honest, nothing any normal person would notice at all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders, tri's, traps and leg training tonight :lol:

I just do what ever i fancy now to be honest, no real routine.

Shoulders/traps

machine press x7 sets

Cable lat raise x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Upright row x4 sets

DB shrugs x3 sets

Arms

Rope pulldown x6 sets

pressdown x4 sets

Legs

Quad extension x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

About 7.5 miles cycled in total.

Food

m1. oats, golden syrup, scoop of EA6 whey

m2. chicken and noodle stir fry

m3. curried potatoes and chicken breast with mayo.

m4. half a pack of maryland cookies....whoops

m5. curried potatoes and chicken breast with mayo.

TRAIN

m6. beef lasagna, garlic bread and salad. Bowl of frosties.

m7. 1 million pancakes. some with peanut butter syrups, some with just jam and sugar, some with ice cream and golden syrup....major sugar coma going on!!

Here are some photos of where im at.

Not the leanest to be honest but i like this look, so easy to maintain and get to eat what i want and have tons of energy for the gym, which is the main thing for me: red mist mode in the gym!

View attachment 166215
View attachment 166216
View attachment 166217
View attachment 166218
View attachment 166219


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still look top mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still look top mate.


I wouldn't say top lol. But pretty happy considering I'm only running xl rebellion, very loose diet and training however I want.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I wouldn't say top lol. But pretty happy considering I'm only running xl rebellion, very loose diet and training however I want.


Still top in my opinion, would love to look like that lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still top in my opinion, would love to look like that lol


Where do you live Dan?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Where do you live Dan?


Norfolk mate why?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I wouldn't say top lol. But pretty happy considering I'm only running xl rebellion, very loose diet and training however I want.


Do you always eat kind of what you want?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Do you always eat kind of what you want?


Yes mate. Majority of the time I just want good food that fills me up. Traditional stuff like potatoes, meat and that sort of thing. Love a good roast.

After training though, my hunger goes crazy, I can eat whatever I want at this time and it doesn't touch the sides, I'll go to bed looking pregnant and wake up tight as he'll back to half decent abbs again....But most importantly, tons of energy ready to train hard again that day in terms of weights and cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes mate. Majority of the time I just want good food that fills me up. Traditional stuff like potatoes, meat and that sort of thing. Love a good roast.
> 
> After training though, my hunger goes crazy, I can eat whatever I want at this time and it doesn't touch the sides, I'll go to bed looking pregnant and wake up tight as he'll back to half decent abbs again....But most importantly, tons of energy ready to train hard again that day in terms of weights and cardio.


That's good. For 2yrs I was almost ocd with my diet,got a bit silly. Had 3 months off and now I still eat well but know I can eat more of what I like and I'm still waking up looking quite lean.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic shape mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> That's good. For 2yrs I was almost ocd with my diet,got a bit silly. Had 3 months off and now I still eat well but know I can eat more of what I like and I'm still waking up looking quite lean.


I just eat what I want whenever I want. of I'm gaining fat, I'll up my exercise.

It's a simple as that really.

What's key for this is training style. Going in the gym and doing 3 sets of bench and a few DB flies just doesn't cut it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Norfolk mate why?


Just thinking if you were close I'd come and train with you. Get you looking like me. Training is more important than most think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I just eat what I want whenever I want. of I'm gaining fat, I'll up my exercise.
> 
> It's a simple as that really.
> 
> What's key for this is training style. Going in the gym and doing 3 sets of bench and a few DB flies just doesn't cut it.


I do and love high volume every session


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 166044
> 
> 
> The new bike. Fast as fooook.


Are you going to go clipless?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I just eat what I want whenever I want. of I'm gaining fat, I'll up my exercise.
> 
> It's a simple as that really.
> 
> What's key for this is training style. Going in the gym and doing 3 sets of bench and a few DB flies just doesn't cut it.


Do you do a specific amount of sets per body part?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you going to go clipless?


Already have mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you do a specific amount of sets per body part?


Yes. When my body specifically says "you're fuc.ked", I specifically stop and leave.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Just thinking if you were close I'd come and train with you. Get you looking like me. Training is more important than most think.


Would be nice lol. @Merkleman might be coming down for a training session and night out in the Summer if you fancy coming too, could be a laugh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes. When my body specifically says "you're fuc.ked", I specifically stop and leave.


I need to take this approach instead of 3x10 rigid regime that was always drilled in


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Would be nice lol. @Merkleman might be coming down for a training session and night out in the Summer if you fancy coming too, could be a laugh


I'm a father now mate. I don't remember what a night out is


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I need to take this approach instead of 3x10 rigid regime that was always drilled in


Never do anything you find boring. You will do it with **** all intensity and get zero results.

For instance, I often end my bicep training with 100reps straight out with just the bar. Is there a in depth scientific reason behind this like facial stretching or using maximum muscle fibres???

Fuc.k no  I just love the huge pump it gives me, makes me feel like I have 23 inch arms and as a bonus burns a load of calories.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Never do anything you find boring. You will do it with **** all intensity and get zero results.
> 
> For instance, I often end my bicep training with 100reps straight out with just the bar. Is there a in depth scientific reason behind this like facial stretching or using maximum muscle fibres???
> 
> Fuc.k no  I just love the huge pump it gives me, makes me feel like I have 23 inch arms and as a bonus burns a load of calories.


Yeah makes sense haha.

Gunna try add 20 mins cardio everyday too when I now go on my cut, I seriously neglect that.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Yes. When my body specifically says "you're fuc.ked", I specifically stop and leave.


I take this approach too. Great results. Lots of fun. I usually laugh after my workouts because I'm so sore I cant take off my gym clothes and change.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fafaz said:


> I take this approach too. Great results. Lots of fun. I usually laugh after my workouts because I'm so sore I cant take off my gym clothes and change.


I never get sore to be honest as I'm so used to it, mobility however is non existent. Trying to get my cycling jersey on and rucksack is quite a special mission


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes. When my body specifically says "you're fuc.ked", I specifically stop and leave.


Same as that. Stopped counting sets/reps the other week. Just go til I can't anymore lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Sounds like a plan boys


I'll leave it to you younger ones I think. My days of clubbing are over. I'm more of a sit down meal and cinema kind of guy now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I'll leave it to you younger ones I think. My days of clubbing are over. I'm more of a sit down meal and cinema kind of guy now.


What about the training session part?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What about the training session part?


Yeah mate. Sort my travel costs and three 16-18 your old prostitutes and we are gold!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ever considered being an author Merks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. Sort my travel costs and three 16-18 your old prostitutes and we are gold!!


On it


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'Bish are you crazy? You mirin my arms? Grab them and tell me you're not wet'.


I am so using that line next time I see the woman lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> We rock up to the gym and hit a hardcore Back/Bicep session.. Roll out and get ready for town, whack on the tight low cut tops to show the mad pump, mad bicep vein, unreal chest separation. Get into town for 22:30 and the club is rammed, people outside queuing.. We walk straight past because we're shredded as fùck and we're allowed, bouncers don't even dare stop us because they know we're gonna attract all the hot bishes for the club. Walk into the club and heads start turning as soon as we open the door, it's almost as if we're giving off a strong scent that has the ability to make women soaking wet.
> 
> Walk straight to the bar and we stand out above the crowd so the hot bish behind the bar comes straight over and serves us first.. 'Wow, do you all live in a gym?' She asks. Then a group of 10/10's come over and pretend they're buying a drink, when in actual fact they just want an excuse to come over and get us to fùck them. They start making irrelevant conversation such as 'The lights in this club are nice aren't they?'. To which Dan replies 'Bish are you crazy? You mirin my arms? Grab them and tell me you're not wet'. Then we take them back and it turns out they can't leave their mates behind, so we end up taking all 10 of them.. No biggie.. I'm getting balls deep with 4 of them, whilst Dan and PHMG are riding 3 of their own.


Haha.

I know this is fantasy for you mate but I'm sick of that s.hit. had it all for years. Well apart from that I drop girls after a short chat and realise I could do whatever I wanted.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> That's the shít I'm training for, dudes and bishes telling me how sick I look.
> 
> Relationships not even once.




Fair enough mate. You soon realise it's all superficial bull**** and nothing, absolutely nothing compared to having a woman who would die for you and your son.

A fanny is a fanny. But when you get past that and find someone that makes the good times even better, all that other crap is laughable.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Fair enough mate. You soon realise it's all superficial bull**** and nothing, absolutely nothing compared to having a woman who would die for you and your son.
> 
> A fanny is a fanny. But when you get past that and find someone that makes the good times even better, all that other crap is laughable.


Totally agree! Best days of my life have been had with the lady! Wouldn't change her for anything. AND she likes the muscles lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Totally agree! Best days of my life have been had with the lady! Wouldn't change her for anything. AND she likes the muscles lol


My Mrs couldn't give a sh.it about my muscles. I got with her when I was 9 stone so not what interests her. I've always been able to make her laugh at any time.

And she hates abbs  says they are poncy


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Fair enough mate. You soon realise it's all superficial bull**** and nothing, absolutely nothing compared to having a woman who would die for you and your son.
> 
> A fanny is a fanny. But when you get past that and find someone that makes the good times even better, all that other crap is laughable.


I agree, but until then...


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> My Mrs couldn't give a sh.it about my muscles. I got with her when I was 9 stone so not what interests her. I've always been able to make her laugh at any time.
> 
> And she hates abbs  says they are poncy


I couldnt imagine you at 9stone wow fairs fair though! I wish mine hated abs  bloody hard work to get them


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> I couldnt imagine you at 9stone wow fairs fair though! I wish mine hated abs  bloody hard work to get them


There you go. The week I started training and thought I was massive 

View attachment 166229


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How long did you train natty for?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> How long did you train natty for?


A year and a half.....ish lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> A year and a half.....ish lol.


How did you get into it 'more seriously' if you don't mind me asking


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> How did you get into it 'more seriously' if you don't mind me asking


Well this is how I got after a year and a half of proper trying. Was doing most things wrong but still...got impatient.

View attachment 166231


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still a big difference there compared to the previous pic tbf


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still a big difference there compared to the previous pic tbf


Oh yeah. But I was looking at Jay Cutler and Ronnie Coleman and anything short of that was pathetic 

....then I woke up and stopped being a bellend lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs are coming up nicely mate!

(This is the only place you can compliment another man on his legs without sounding **** lol)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Legs are coming up nicely mate!
> 
> (This is the only place you can compliment another man on his legs without sounding **** lol)


Yeah, training in tight lycra shorts (no ****, weear them cycling and just stroll in the gym) will have you making sure you are putting the work in to make them grow.

...and lycra is always acceptable if it involves cycling!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Yeah, training in tight lycra shorts (no ****, weear them cycling and just stroll in the gym) will have you making sure you are putting the work in to make them grow.
> 
> ...and lycra is always acceptable if it involves cycling!


Haha yeah I can imagine. Training in Lycra shorts is still a little **** though mate lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah I can imagine. Training in Lycra shorts *is still a little **** though* mate lol


Yes...but so is changing out of them and worrying what people think


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Yes...but so is changing out of them and worrying what people think


No matter what way you put it mate it's gay as fcuk lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No matter what way you put it mate it's gay as fcuk lol


Are you.....are you coming onto me C.Hill????


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Are you.....are you coming onto me C.Hill????


Finally you've noticed!! Been trying for years!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms and legs tonight.

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Seated DB curl x5 sets

Rope pulldown x7 sets

Hammer curl x7 sets

Quad extension x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

10miles cycling in total.

Food

M1. Oats, golden syrup, scoop of whey.

M2. Cup of tea, half a pack of cookies.

M3. Lasagne and garlic bread

M4. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M5. 200g potato, 200g chicken

Train

M6. 3 chicken enchiladas, half plate of oven chips.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What vitamins or supps do you take mate? Notice not a lot of fiber or is it something you supplement with


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What vitamins or supps do you take mate? Notice not a lot of fiber or is it something you supplement with


Erm....sometimes I might chomp on an Apple....

No mate, no supps or anything for that. Never have and always done ok.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

Fiber? Psh chicken and beef have fiber. Muscle fibers.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

Phmg. Planning to run the new product extreme labs came up with. M1t. Would nolva be sufficient for pct?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fafaz said:


> Phmg. Planning to run the new product extreme labs came up with. M1t. Would nolva be sufficient for pct?


I wouldn't like to advise to be honest as I don't even run any pct myself.

But I would say run whatever you would if using dbol or any of the standard "steroids".


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest arms quads tonight

Chest

Flat Smith x7 sets

Decline Machine press x5 sets

Pec Dec x7 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Arms

Rope pulldown x5 sets

DB hammers x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Quads

Quad extension x5 sets

Cycling: 5 miles

Food

M1. 2 chicken enchiladas.

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

Train

M4. Bowl of frosties. Whole bbq meat feast pizza.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Long ass day. But weekend is here. Back, legs, tris after work.

Back

Hammer pullups x5 sets

wide Lat pulldown x5 sets

V bar pulldown x5 sets

Straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Legs

Quad extension x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Leg press x3 sets

Tris

Cable pressdown x7 sets

5 miles cycling

Food

M1. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

Train

M4. Bowl of frosties, pepperoni pizza and oven chips.

M5. Ice cream, bag of skittles, 2 crumpets with jam and peanut butter.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Im going to do something ive not tried since starting training and reading it as gospel to eat 5+ meals a day. Sick and tired of small meals and random meal times. Going to just be having 3 meals a day. Your standard breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Had a day off yesterday. Was family time.

Today my mum has my boy for the day so went out for lunch and then a big cycle ride (in the gym mind, there is a storm going on at the moment outside!) and a little leg training.

15 miles on the bike with the hill climb intervals setting. Heart rate at 150 - 180bpm. Average speed of 16mph

Legs

Quad Extension x5 sets

Ham Curl x5 sets

Food

Breakfast: 3 whole eggs, 3 rashers of bacon, 50g cheddar cheese, 1 slice bread. 1 scoop EA6 whey in 1 pint skimmed milk.

Lunch: 1 chicken breast, 1 bbq chicken kebab, 2 hot wings, 2 chicken strips, 1 corn on the cob, chips, salad.

Dinner: 3 whole eggs, 3 rashers of bacon, 50g cheddar cheese, 1 slice bread. 1 scoop EA6 whey in 1 pint skimmed milk.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

3 meals should make things, especially helps when you're busy at work :laugh:

Never been a fan of the whole 5-6 small meals tbh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You'll be starving eating just that? You cutting or something?


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> You'll be starving eating just that? You cutting or something?


As long as you're getting all your calories in those 3 meals you'll be fine I must say.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You'll be starving eating just that? You cutting or something?


Quite high fats there mate. Fats blunt hunger for way longer than carb and protein meals. Done it today even with a 15mile bike ride and all is good.

Not cutting, but want to be able to maintain body fat levels. I'm completely happy with my size and body fat now. Just a case of maintaining and if I add a little more muscle then that's great.

That diet is nearly 100g more protein than I have been getting as well so be good to see how the increased protein effects body composition and muscle mass.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fafaz said:


> As long as you're getting all your calories in those 3 meals you'll be fine I must say.


Normal diet (lunch today was different as it was the weekend and we at out whilst shopping) will be 3200 calories and 280g protein. Pretty much bang on for me.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Long ass day. But weekend is here. Back, legs, tris after work.
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


What sort of rep ranges are you doing on legs,my workout is similar,do you go

Heavy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> What sort of rep ranges are you doing on legs,my workout is similar,do you go
> 
> Heavy?


All of them mate.

Set 1: 4-6reps

Set 2: 8-12

Set 3: 12-15

Set 4: 25-50

Set 5: 100 loads of rest pauses with fu.ck all weight by this point and the set above.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> All of them mate.
> 
> Set 1: 4-6reps
> 
> ...


Tidy...set 5 looks a chore:lol: will give a crack this week mate..cheers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Tidy...set 5 looks a chore will give a crack this week mate..cheers.


Do as little rest pauses as you can for no longer than 5 seconds. keep the burn going. It's proper painful!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Quite high fats there mate. Fats blunt hunger for way longer than carb and protein meals. Done it today even with a 15mile bike ride and all is good.
> 
> Not cutting, but want to be able to maintain body fat levels. I'm completely happy with my size and body fat now. Just a case of maintaining and if I add a little more muscle then that's great.
> 
> That diet is nearly 100g more protein than I have been getting as well so be good to see how the increased protein effects body composition and muscle mass.


Ah fair enough mate as long as it fills you up! 15 miles is a long way lol fcuk that.

The way you train in sure you'll gain more muscle!



PHMG said:


> Normal diet (lunch today was different as it was the weekend and we at out whilst shopping) will be 3200 calories and 280g protein. Pretty much bang on for me.


And since when have you been counting calories?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Ah fair enough mate as long as it fills you up! 15 miles is a long way lol fcuk that.
> 
> The way you train in sure you'll gain more muscle!
> 
> And since when have you been counting calories?


Lol. When I do something new and I can't judge it by eye (ie high fat than normal), I do a quick check just to make sure it's not too low calories. It's only rough and don't bother again. Not worried if it's too much but just like to know I'm getting enough food.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders, chest, tris, and quads today.

DB shoulder press x4 sets

Cable delt raise x4 sets

Machine delt press x4 sets

Behind neck lat pulldown x4 sets

Quad extension x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

5 miles cycling

Food.

Breakfast: 1 slice toast, 3 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon, sprinkle cheese, pint of milk, scoop of whey.

Lunch: 1 potato, 400g chicken, Olive oil.

Dinner: cottage pie, blueberry muffin, pint of milk, scoop of EA6 whey.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Mate what's going on, are you trying to waste away haha?
> 
> I don't understand, won't you lose size if you're eating such a small amount of food and doing all that cardio/volume? I'm confused!


That's still about 3200-3400 calories mate. Won't waste away on that. There is also 280g protein in there. Way above what I normally have. If anything, I'm expecting to gain some muscle.

Once you gain your size, it's a lot easier to maintain it than it is to gain it providing you are hitting it hard training wise.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Ah I see. What about if you came off the gear and still ate 3200-3400 calories? Would you lose much then?


I haven't taken "gear" for ages mate. I just use my sponsors pro hormones now.

Know that probably looks like bullsh.it but I get them for free and I know they are legit and work, so no need to take a chance on dodgy ugl labs and spend money that could be spent on my son.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I like your simple approach, you seem to enjoy it, be flexible with your diet and still be in sick shape. You make it seem really easy lol.


It is easy. Because of how I train, it makes everything else easy.

The only time it is not easy is that hour to an hour and a half in the gym. Everything goes into the training. You hammer your training session and the rest will sort itself out. Burn the calories by hammering the sets. Very minimal rest periods and pump the hell out of the muscle until it's so full of blood it feels like it's going to pop.

Work all rep ranges so you are getting your heavy work in first to get a growing response to you muscle and then hammering after that with set after set until they are dead.

I'm not saying this is the only way, but it's the way I like the most and enjoy every session. I'd train for longer but have responsibilities at home now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms tonight.

Rope pulldown x7 reps

DB hammer curls x4 reps

Ez bar curl x4 reps

Ez bar curl 100 rep set

Tricep extension x4 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown 100 rep set

Cable abb crunches x3 sets

7 miles hill riding.

Food.

Breakfast: 3 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon, sprinkle of cheese, slice of toast.

Lunch: 400g chicken breast, 1 large potato, loads of olive oil.

Dinner: 2 burgers, 2 buns, oven chips, Apple, cereal bar, rice crispys square, pint of milk, 1 scoop EA6 whey.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It is easy. Because of how I train, it makes everything else easy.
> 
> The only time it is not easy is that hour to an hour and a half in the gym. Everything goes into the training. You hammer your training session and the rest will sort itself out. Burn the calories by hammering the sets. Very minimal rest periods and pump the hell out of the muscle until it's so full of blood it feels like it's going to pop.
> 
> ...


Love this approach to training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Love this approach to training.


I train because I enjoy it at the end of the day, if I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't bother. So this is why I tend to go against the grain.

Over the years I found worrying about all the fancy training protocols and what have you make bugger all difference to my physique, so now I just do what I love I find it works.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I train because I enjoy it at the end of the day, if I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't bother. So this is why I tend to go against the grain.
> 
> Over the years I found worrying about all the fancy training protocols and what have you make bugger all difference to my physique, so now I just do what I love I find it works.


Same mate. Started off doing full body 3 times a week. Then went to a 4 day split, then this and that and now now I do a bodypart a day and fvcking hammer it lol. No counting of sets/reps just lots of volume til the muscles fvcked. Love it.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

whats the binary and denary for


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> whats the binary and denary for


Work it out and I'll tell you if correct


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PHMG said:


> I haven't taken "gear" for ages mate. I just use my sponsors pro hormones now.
> 
> Know that probably looks like bullsh.it but I get them for free and I know they are legit and work, so no need to take a chance on dodgy ugl labs and spend money that could be spent on my son.


careful of the kidneys and liver with all those orals.

Im sure you are aware.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Work it out and I'll tell you if correct


date of birth?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> date of birth?


24/10/86

Think I pointed this out on page one....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Asouf said:


> 24/10/86
> 
> Think I pointed this out on page one....


I have a bit more to do with my time than go to page 1 of a 31 page thread.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Work it out and I'll tell you if correct


no problem mate it will be a number haha


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> I have a bit more to do with my time than go to page 1 of a 31 page thread.


3000 posts in less than a year proves that to be a lie....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> careful of the kidneys and liver with all those orals.
> 
> Im sure you are aware.


I run time on vs time off mate. And run below the recommended dose as well. Not into big doses or anything now. just a little boost every now and again from the orals to help maintain size.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

banzi said:


> I have a bit more to do with my time than go to page 1 of a 31 page thread.


Fu.ck you banzi. If you don't read every page of this thread tonight, we are no longer internet friends


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Done it, cliff notes

"I train hard and eat what I like"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Asouf said:


> 3000 posts in less than a year proves that to be a lie....


I post with intensity when I'm here.

A bit like my gym time, i get a lot done in a short space of time.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Work it out and I'll tell you if correct


241086 long handed that b!tch


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> 241086 long handed that b!tch


Correct


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big training. Big food day.

Chest, quads, tri's, bis.

Pec Dec x6 sets

Machine press x5 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Bodyweight dips x3 sets

DB curls x5 sets

EZ bar curls x6 sets

Quad extension x5 sets

5 mile cycling.

Food.

Breakfast: 3 eggs, 3 rashers bacon, sprinkle of cheese, slice of toast, pint of milk, scoop of EA6.

Lunch: 2 McDonald's hamburgers. 400g chicken, one potato, Olive oil.

Dinner: 2 burgers, 2 buns, oven chips, pint of milk, scoop of EA6 whey, bowl of frosties, rice crispy square, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter and jam, 1 Apple.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Training tonight: back, legs and bis.

Wide lat pulldown x5 sets

V bar pulldown x5 sets

Machine row x5 sets

Straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Quad extension x7 sets

Ham curl x7 sets

Cable curl x5 sets

Rope hammer curl x5 sets

20mins uphill walking

5 miles cycled

Food

Breakfast: 3 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon, sprinkle of cheese, slice of toast, pint of milk, scoop of EA6 whey.

Lunch: 1 potato, 400g chicken, Olive oil.

Dinner: chicken bultie curry with white rice. Bowl of frosties, pint of milk, scoop EA6 whey, 1 Apple, 2 slices toast with peanut butter and jam.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is that 5 miles on stationary bike or actual cycling?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Is that 5 miles on stationary bike or actual cycling?


Actual cycling. To work then the gym after work and then home.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Actual cycling. To work then the gym after work and then home.


I used to cycle 5 miles to the gym and 5miles back its good cardio and warm up before training that wss until i had a 1.5k bike robbed from me out side my gym 3 weeks ago :'(


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> I used to cycle 5 miles to the gym and 5miles back its good cardio and warm up before training that wss until i had a 1.5k bike robbed from me out side my gym 3 weeks ago :'(


Sh.it!! Is there any insurance to cover that?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Sh.it!! Is there any insurance to cover that?


how lucky that my step dad insured it a month before it got robbed buddy i had geen cycling there for 2 years without insurance thank god it was okay got 900 back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> how lucky that my step dad insured it a month before it got robbed buddy i had geen cycling there for 2 years without insurance thank god it was okay got 900 back


Is it covered under contents insurance? Even though the bike was stolen from outside the gym? Did you just say it was broken into when in the shed?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Is it covered under contents insurance? Even though the bike was stolen from outside the gym? Did you just say it was broken into?


it was contents insurance from 'integra'

no mate CCTV caugjt them cutting lock but lkke always no clue who is was


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Is it covered under contents insurance? Even though the bike was stolen from outside the gym? Did you just say it was broken into when in the shed?


I tried getting cover for mine and the Mrs bikes on our home insurance... They wanted £600 per year on top of the £250 I pay for building and contents... After the shed had been inspected by one of their assessors and both bikes had to be separately locked using only an approved locking device to an immovable object like a motorbike eyelet concreted into the floor....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Asouf said:


> I tried getting cover for mine and the Mrs bikes on our home insurance... They wanted £600 per year on top of the £250 I pay for building and contents... After the shed had been inspected by one of their assessors and both bikes had to be separately locked using only an approved locking device to an immovable object like a motorbike eyelet concreted into the floor....


Yeah stuff that. I'm looking into bicycle specialist insurance.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts, tris and bis.

Machine shoulder press x5 sets

Db lat raise x5 sets

Front delt raise x5 sets

Behind neck lat pulldown x5

EZ bar preacher curl x7

Rope pulldown x7 sets

20 mins uphill walking

5 miles cycling

10 mins Sprint cycle training

Food

Breakfast: 4 slices of toast with peanuts butter and jam. Pint of milk. 1 scoop EA6 whey.

Lunch: 400g chicken breast. 1 potato. Olive oil.

Dinner: bowl of frosties. BBQ chicken pizza. Rice crispy square, bar of chocolate, banoffee pie.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Delts, tris and bis.
> 
> Machine shoulder press x5 sets
> 
> ...


Love your diet lol wish I could eat like that and not feel like I'd look like a fat slob.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Love your diet lol wish I could eat like that and not feel like I'd look like a fat slob.


Put the work in mate and you can eat what you want as long as the protein is there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Put the work in mate and you can eat what you want as long as the protein is there.


I do. 100 sets on legs today. Were trembling for about 2hrs after haha. It's my mind telling me it.

Obviously you're proof though as you look great and eat nice food.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I do. 100 sets on legs today. Were trembling for about 2hrs after haha. It's my mind telling me it.
> 
> Obviously you're proof though as you look great and eat nice food.


Your lean enough now mate for your body to utilise everything you throw at it. Time your treat food until post workout in one sitting and its all good. Bet you gain from it as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Your lean enough now mate for your body to utilise everything you throw at it. Time your treat food until post workout in one sitting and its all good. Bet you gain from it as well


I'm gonna give it a go(deep breath) lol. Thanks mate.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Delts, tris and bis.
> 
> Machine shoulder press x5 sets
> 
> ...


Lol fcuking loving that diet??


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Love your diet lol wish I could eat like that and not feel like I'd look like a fat slob.


ah fcuk it u beat me to it lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Or should i say the proof is in the pudding lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Currently how i look:

View attachment 166842
View attachment 166843
View attachment 166844
View attachment 166845


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> Dreamy


Daaaa faaaaauuurrrkk????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training today. Full rest day. Got a big cycle ride planned for tomorrow though. Doing a good 30miles.

Breakfast: 3 wholes eggs, 3 rashers of bacon, sprinkle of cheese. Two slices toast.

Lunch: 2 slices peanut butter on toast, pint of milk, scoop of EA6 whey.

Dinner: double pepperoni pizza, oven chips, bannoffee pie, ice cream and chocolate source. 1 scoop EA6 whey, pint of milk.

Oh and a few glasses of wine with a film.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

Extremelabs gonna be at bodypower in birmingham again?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Extremelabs gonna be at bodypower in birmingham again?


Yeah mate. I was going to be on the stand but I'm going to be busy with family commitments that weekend now.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

Fair enough mate. Am needing to pick your brains tbf, did the SD which worked a dream. I'm aiming to get at least 10lbs by summer but unsure whether to go XL or M1T, which one would you go with out of the two? Am unsure as I seem to be a bit sensitive to certain sides. Much appreciated mate


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

BigLou said:


> Fair enough mate. Am needing to pick your brains tbf, did the SD which worked a dream. I'm aiming to get at least 10lbs by summer but unsure whether to go XL or M1T, which one would you go with out of the two? Am unsure as I seem to be a bit sensitive to certain sides. Much appreciated mate


I already know he's gonna suggest xl. Since its dbol based. But I'm personally scared of dbol sides. So I bought myself 2 bottles of m1t. Planning to run as soon as I get rid of pubertal gyno.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

fafaz said:


> I already know he's gonna suggest xl. Since its dbol based. But I'm personally scared of dbol sides. So I bought myself 2 bottles of m1t. Planning to run as soon as I get rid of pubertal gyno.


Ahh I didn't realise it's dbol based. That kind of makes my mind up! I'd be really interested to hear how the M1T goes though! You run anything alongside like nolva/clomid or just extremelabs own OCS/PCT?


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

BigLou said:


> Ahh I didn't realise it's dbol based. That kind of makes my mind up! I'd be really interested to hear how the M1T goes though! You run anything alongside like nolva/clomid or just extremelabs own OCS/PCT?


I'll be taking their OCS and nolva on cycle and as pct. I'm gyno prone. Have to be cautious. Yeah man I'm very excited too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fafaz said:


> I already know he's gonna suggest xl. Since its dbol based. But I'm personally scared of dbol sides. So I bought myself 2 bottles of m1t. Planning to run as soon as I get rid of pubertal gyno.





BigLou said:


> Ahh I didn't realise it's dbol based. That kind of makes my mind up! I'd be really interested to hear how the M1T goes though! You run anything alongside like nolva/clomid or just extremelabs own OCS/PCT?


It's not dbol based guys, it's Superdrol and oral tren.

I love xl rebellion. It's all I'm running at the moment and keeping all my size.

I've got a photo shoot coming up so will continue with xl until then and then after am running the m1t after that as I'm unsure how my body will respond to it at the moment.

But I would suggest the xl rebellion the first time and then try the m1t after to be honest. M1t is the strongest oral ever so best to work up to it.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

PHMG said:



> It's not dbol based guys, it's Superdrol and oral tren.
> 
> I love xl rebellion. It's all I'm running at the moment and keeping all my size.
> 
> ...


I thought I said sdrol :$ oops


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> It's not dbol based guys, it's Superdrol and oral tren.
> 
> I love xl rebellion. It's all I'm running at the moment and keeping all my size.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I see! As the SD did well for me then XL should logically do just as well at the bare minimum if not more as me and sdrol seem to get on well. Thanks for the tip, just need some nolva now...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest, tris, bis, quads and hamstrings tonight.

DB flat bench x5 sets

DB fly x5 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Ez bar preacher curl x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Quad extension x10 sets

12 miles cycle ride in lunch break

15 minutes interval sprints on on stationary bike after workout.

Food

Breakfast: 2 slices peanut butter on toast. Pint of milk.

Lunch: 1 potato, 400g chicken, Olive oil.

Dinner: 3 rashers of bacon, 3 whole eggs, sprinkle of cheddar, 2 slices of toast. Slice of cheesecake, glass of red wine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gym selfie because I'm a w.anker

View attachment 167046


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back, bis and tris tonight.

Close reverse grip lat pulldown x5 sets

Wide grip pulldown x5 sets

Machine row x5 sets

Straight arm pulldown x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

DB curl x5 sets

DB hammers x5 sets

12 miles cycling.

Food

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast. Pint of milk, 1 scoop EA6 whey.

Lunch: 1 potato, 400g chicken, Olive oil.

Dinner: 5 smarties cookies, big bar of dairy milk, sweet chilli chicken pizza, 4 breakfast waffles, bowl of frosties. Ice cream and chocolate sauce, pint of milk, 1 scoop EA6 whey.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Back, bis and tris tonight.
> 
> Close reverse grip lat pulldown x5 sets
> 
> ...


wow that is some dinner! tastes better than chicken breast, looks better and smells better. Do you worry about fat/carbs with that or just get on with it and amend depending on how you look/feel?

I can faintly hear the sounds of bodybuilders launching their chicken rice at walls and screaming before breaking down in tears and curling into a ball on the floor to hide.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha. Yeah that's pretty normal for me. I don't worry about macros and what have you. I tend to just do a ton of work and let the rest sort itself out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts, bis and legs tonight.

Machine delt press x4 sets

DB shoulder press x4 sets

DB delt raise x5 sets

Behind neck pulldown x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Quad extension x4 sets

Ez bar preacher x3 sets

Food.

Breakfast: 4 waffles, pint of milk scoop of EA6 whey.

Lunch: 1 potato, 400g chicken. Olive oil.

Tonights dinner in photo form. Crisps, fajitas, cheesecake, frosties and a chocolate bar. Probably have some ice cream before bed too.

View attachment 167234


----------



## FiftyPence (Mar 18, 2013)

Any info on why m1t is no longer available from extreme labs please PHMG?


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

FiftyPence said:


> Any info on why m1t is no longer available from extreme labs please PHMG?


Too many people changed their name to bruce banner by deed poll and started to turn into hulk


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FiftyPence said:


> Any info on why m1t is no longer available from extreme labs please PHMG?


Just getting the official details myself mate. Will let you know.


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

:0 also interested to know


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will be interesting to see when you use M1T mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Started the day with 25miles out on the road. Got back just as it started pis.sing it down.

Went in the gym. Thought id better as off on holiday for a week to Centre Parcs. Just did some random stuff.

Tricep cable pressdown x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

Seated DB curls x5 sets

Rope Pulldown x5 sets

Flat smith bench x4 sets

Seated DB Lat Raise x5 sets

Quad extention x5 sets

30mins HIIT cycling. Do this to help with recovery when out on the road.

Food

Breakfast: 3 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast, 3 rashers of bacon (@righty lol), 2 breakfast waffles, 1 scoop of EA6 whey.

Lunch: 3 double cheeseburgers and a mcflurry

Dinner: cheese and pepperoni pizza, mccains oven chips. scoop of EA6 whey bar of chocolate.

Pic from today.

View attachment 167444


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back from my holiday. Ate tons. Drunk loads. but played tons of sports each day.

Share a few photos with you from the week.

View attachment 167784


View attachment 167785


View attachment 167786


View attachment 167787


View attachment 167788


Looking forward to training later and getting some miles done on the bike. Focus on the photo shoot now...which to be honest doesn't mean bugger all as I'll eat the same and train the same lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got back in the gym. Trained chest, bis, tris, quads and hams.

Machine chest press x5 sets

Pec Dec x5 sets

DB incline press x4 sets

Db fly x3 sets

Hammer curl x4 sets

Db curl x3 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Ez bar curl 50 rep set

Quad extension x7 sets

Ham curl x7 sets

Stationary bike HIIT training.

Food.

Breakfast: 3 rashers of bacon, 2 waffles, 2 slices of toast, 3 whole eggs. Cheddar cheese.

Lunch: bowl of ice cream, golden syrup, scoop of EA6 whey, bowl of frosties.

Dinner: big home made chicken curry. naans, poppadoms


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

how do keep going through a big session like that? Assuming its like a 2 hour session. Sometimes after a session like that I feel flat and unworked even though Im sweating tons and cant lift another thing, wondered how you get round that? (If that makes sense)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> how do keep going through a big session like that? Assuming its like a 2 hour session. Sometimes after a session like that I feel flat and unworked even though Im sweating tons and cant lift another thing, wondered how you get round that? (If that makes sense)


I got that lot done in an hour and ten minutes. I don't rest between sets. Just change the weight quickly and crack on.

I don't get flat either. Just more and more pumped. this is probably due to the feast I have post workout every night. Always got tons of glycogen stored.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So what you running atm then, just the PH mate?

How old is the baby now?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So what you running atm then, just the PH mate?
> 
> How old is the baby now?


Yeah just xl rebellion mate. Not used gear for months.

Jacob is 16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah just xl rebellion mate. Not used gear for months.
> 
> Jacob is 16 weeks tomorrow.


Sweet

Ahh as if, that's gone quick. I saw my best mates son on Friday, was 9 months. Cutest thing ever bless him haha.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Impressive you've kept decent condition since your last show, have you stayed around the same weight? You doing much cv


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Impressive you've kept decent condition since your last show, have you stayed around the same weight? You doing much cv


I'm about 10kg up on show weight.

Yeah tons of cardio. I enjoy it so always cycling or something on top of the training. Diet is Shi.t obviously but I like sh.it food haha.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I'm about 10kg up on show weight.
> 
> Yeah tons of cardio. I enjoy it so always cycling or something on top of the training. Diet is Shi.t obviously but I like sh.it food haha.


FairPlay, so you around 90kg then?

Now you've been off gear and only taken pro hormones, it would be a good time to come off and recover, I know you don't run any pct but have you had time off or just swapped gear for PH?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> FairPlay, so you around 90kg then?
> 
> Now you've been off gear and only taken pro hormones, it would be a good time to come off and recover, I know you don't run any pct but have you had time off or just swapped gear for PH?


Yeah, had just shy of a month off after the show and then run 4 weeks of TB Carnage. Then another been and been using XL rebellion 2 weeks on 2 weeks off since then.

Will be using TB Carnage now up until my photo shoot in April.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, was going start restricting calories a bit but after a week lay off from the gym and tons of calories everyday, I was very surprised with the look it gave me in the gym. Looked my best in ages. Muscles full as hell and tons of energy.

Trained back, bis, tris and quads tonight.

Wide lat pulldown x5 sets

V bar pulldown x5 sets

Machine row x5 sets

Wide grip pullups x5 sets

Db hammer curls x5 sets

Ez bar preacher x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Tri cable pressdown x5 sets

Quad extension x7 sets

Food

Breakfast: skipped

Lunch: home made chicken curry. loads of rice.

Dinner: bowl of frosties. Sweet chilli chicken pizza. bowl of oven chips. Tracker bar. Two slices of peanut butter on toast, two sweet waffles. An early minstrals Easter egg (it was just sat there begging to be eaten)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You probably have more calories in your dinner than I do in my whole day, b4stard


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Well, was going start restricting calories a bit but after a week lay off from the gym and tons of calories everyday, I was very surprised with the look it gave me in the gym. Looked my best in ages. Muscles full as hell and tons of energy.
> 
> Trained back, bis, tris and quads tonight.
> 
> ...


You eat that all in one sitting? Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> You eat that all in one sitting? Lol


Yeah mate. After training, my belly is bottomless. Soon as sugars hit the blood stream insulin and ghrelin rush in....it's feed time!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. After training, my belly is bottomless. Soon as sugars hit the blood stream insulin and ghrelin rush in....it's feed time!!!


And you find that even 20 hours later it still manages to fuel your workout after a day at work?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> And you find that even 20 hours later it still manages to fuel your workout after a day at work?


Yeah easily mate. A lot of energy is in your mind. The body is amazing at conserving energy. There is no way that that amount of food is being used before and even during the next workout.

Especially with the training style. With the amount of work being done, muscle will supercompensate with glycogen so tons of stored energy for the next workout.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah easily mate. A lot of energy is in your mind. The body is amazing at conserving energy. There is no way that that amount of food is being used before and even during the next workout.
> 
> Especially with the training style. With the amount of work being done, muscle will supercompensate with glycogen so tons of stored energy for the next workout.


I got ya mate, sorta like your own version of carb back loading except it's calorie back loading


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I got ya mate, sorta like your own version of carb back loading except it's calorie back loading


Yeah that was exactly my thinking with it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah that was exactly my thinking with it.


Might actually have to try this as I'm not hungry in the mornings and always feel like stuffing my face in the evenings watching TV lol.. Might just have a protein shake in the morning, couple chicken wraps and protein flapjack for lunch then majority of calories post cardio/weights


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Might actually have to try this as I'm not hungry in the mornings and always feel like stuffing my face in the evenings watching TV lol.. Might just have a protein shake in the morning, couple chicken wraps and protein flapjack for lunch then majority of calories post cardio/weights


If you are going to, a couple of working sets won't cut it. Need all out volume until muscles arnt really working and you are struggling with the girl weights.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If you are going to, a couple of working sets won't cut it. Need all out volume until muscles arnt really working and you are struggling with the girl weights.


Do you tend to start heavy then drop weight or pyramid?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you tend to start heavy then drop weight or pyramid?


Yeah, get your heavy lifting done on first working set of an exercise and then minimal rest, drop the weight slightly, go again, and again, and again and again. Move onto the next exercise quickly, don't dordle. Look to get a ton of work done in an hour.

First few sessions you will be sweating like crazy and really puffed, but your body adapts fast.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Yeah, had just shy of a month off after the show and then run 4 weeks of TB Carnage. Then another been and been using XL rebellion 2 weeks on 2 weeks off since then.
> 
> Will be using TB Carnage now up until my photo shoot in April.


Does using xl 2 on 2 off make for a steadier increase in mass and is it less taxing on the body? For those who are more sensitive to androgens (for all intents and purposes). I assume it means one can use it longer as well?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigLou said:


> Does using xl 2 on 2 off make for a steadier increase in mass and is it less taxing on the body? For those who are more sensitive to androgens (for all intents and purposes). I assume it means one can use it longer as well?


My theory is that it's half the damage. I use a low dose, do 2 weeks and then 2 off and repeat as that covers me size wise for 2 months. I'm not going to gain size on this, but I won't lose any.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders, bis, tris, quads and hams tonight.

Machine shoulder press x5 sets

DB shoulder press x5 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Cable pressdown x5 sets

DB curls x5 sets

DB hammers x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Quad extension x5 sets

Food

Breackfast: 3 rashers bacon, 2 slices of toast, 3 whole eggs, cheddar cheese.

Lunch: chicken curry and rice

Dinner: tracker bar. 300g chicken, oven chips, ice cream, 2 slices toast with jam.....and some more ice cream lol. Pint of milk with strawberry nesquick.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

PHMG said:


> My theory is that it's half the damage. I use a low dose, do 2 weeks and then 2 off and repeat as that covers me size wise for 2 months. I'm not going to gain size on this, but I won't lose any.


Makes sense for maintenance, agree with half damage as well. Probably not best for me atm until at desired size but I won't knock it!


----------

